# Sticky  Something you enjoy about current WWE



## Chelsea

Don't you dare be sour and list those damn things that you like. My list would look like this:

Karrion Kross as NXT Champion
The storyline between Cameron Grimes and Ted DiBiase
The Way & the storyline between Indi Hartwell and Dexter Lumis
Legado Del Fantasma (Santos Escobar is great)
Hit Row
Seth Rollins' current SmackDown Savior gimmick
The Intercontinental Championship scene involving Apollo Crews, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Big E
Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode as a tag team (sad that they lost the titles last night)
Aleister Black's vignettes
The storyline between Roman Reigns, Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso

As you can see, I listed 5 things from NXT and 5 things from SmackDown. I'm glad that I started watching SD again.


----------



## breadfan

I enjoy the real drama backstage, the occasional nostalgia and this forum section. That's about it. I haven't seen any WWE stuff in years, except maybe a Wrestlemania or two.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Objectively the best roster ever. Cole, Seth, Gargano etc. I'm proud to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## A-55 Man

-Bobby Lashley as WWE champion and MVP as his manager.
-Roman Reigns as Universal Champion and his stable with Paul Heyman as manager.
-Team RKBro and their comedy
-Mandy Rose
-Eva Marie coming back
-Adam Pearce


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

YamchaRocks said:


> Objectively the best roster ever. Cole, Seth, Gargano etc. I'm proud to be a wrestling fan.


It was nice to not have this nonsense for a week


----------



## yeahright2

.. I got nothing.
I like individual wrestlers such as AJ Styles, Orton, Miz, and I don´t mind others like KO, Ripley or Cesaro.

But none of them is where they should be. AJ and Orton shouldn´t be stuck in Tag team purgatory, Miz shouldn´t be treated as a joke. Ripley shouldn´t be in storylines with Charlotte (nobody deserves to be punished that hard..except maybe Alexa Bliss because she agreed to the stupid "fiend" gimmick)


----------



## justin waynes

Apollo crews


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Roman Reigns, Sasha Banks, and Charlotte are big-time. Velveteen Dream (if he ever repents and comes back), Bianca, Raquel, and Montez Ford have a chance at that too.

Karrion Kross is the most legit psycho type character they've had in a minute (but they're already indy-fying him on NXT so my hopes aren't high for him on RAW).

MVP has been a revelation since last year.


----------



## Chelsea

Some other interesting storylines from NXT: Franky Monet messing with the women's division and the Dakota/Raquel alliance (I like Raquel as a dominant heel champion, but it seems that she's turning face. Raquel giving Mercedes props after their match got Dakota mad. I can see Dakota turning on Raquel soon, but until then Raquel needs more feuds.)

And back to SmackDown: Nakamura stealing Corbin's crown was nice. I'm wondering if this leads to a new King of the Ring tournament. I'd like to see that because I'm tired of this King Corbin gimmick.


----------



## DanielBryanfan96

Roman Reigns as a dominant heel champ.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Not watching it


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Bobby Lashley and MVP.

Shelton Benjamin.

Miz and Morrison.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

she's the only thing keeping me together.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

AJ/Omos
RK-Bro
Alexa/Lily
Tribal Chief Reigns
Madman Visionary Rollins
Rhea as Women's Champion
Lashley still the Almighty WWE Champion
Cesaro super push out of obscurity
Nigerian Warlord Apollo
Jimmy Uso(Atm)


----------



## Krysis

Its not AEW


----------



## Chelsea

Krysis said:


> Its not AEW


Best reply so far 

I hope something great will happen on Raw, so I can start watching that show again. Unlike SmackDown and NXT, I find it really hard to watch it right now.


----------



## genocide_cutter

The workrate


----------



## The Sheik

Coming on this forum to complain about it, that's enjoyable.


----------



## cai1981

1) Lashley having a good run with MVP by his side. I wish the Hurt Business stayed together longer, but his run is still very good.

2) Roman Reigns having a complete character overhaul and being the star and champion I knew he could be. His family drama with the Usos is great. His feud with Jey was great and the feud on the horizon with Jimmy is spicing things back up. 

3) Women's Division is still the best in wrestling! Established stars like Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte and Asuka working with and putting over new talent like Bianca and Rhea is really elevating the division. The newbie champions still need more seasoning (especially young Rhea) but the future is bright. When Becky Lynch returns, that will only make things all the more better.

4) Competent production as far as camera angles, stunts, etc. Whether we like the booking, WWE will make it look like what it is supposed to look like!!! If they promise an exploding ring, you will get it! If someone falls off a cage into metal and "concrete", they will make it look as good as it should.

5) Professionally worked matches! Yeah, they have some stinkers, but they all have a different feel. I don't feel like I am watching the same match 5 or 6 times on the same show littered with flips and flops and daredevil dives that are done to overcompensate for lack of wrestling ability.

6) $4.99 a month for Peacock gives me live PPV's and a ton of historical content....and a lot of other stuff that Peacock offers that is not just WWE.


----------



## rich110991

Krysis said:


> Its not AEW


Rent free


----------



## MWI87

I'm enjoying it being so bad, I don't even have to read the reports anymore to see if I missed something


----------



## The Phantom

Kana merchandise.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Being so bad that I can read comments here and listen to Alvarez and his boys talk about it.

Killing The Hurt Business only to have Lashley retain anyways just makes me shake my head. Then replace them with Retribution trash.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

The Sheik said:


> Coming on this forum to complain about it, that's enjoyable.


I feel the same way. At least if something lame/stupid happens I can come make fun of it with you guys.

Win-Win lol


----------



## Chelsea

Alright, so I decided to watch the first half of this Raw. Some notes:

Lashley with his own Almighty Train was a cool segment.
Riddle and Orton are hilarious as a duo, but Orton should stop losing that much, especially since he beat The Fiend at WM.
I'm fine with Eva returning. She looks great and I hope they'll know how to use her.
I've always liked Alexa, but I'm not a big fan of that Lilly thing. It's cringe. The good thing is that she actually did something tonight and interrupted that boring tag team championship rematch. The pyro was okay.

The talent is there, but the booking and the fact that the show is 3-hour may be a huge problem.


----------



## Kentucky34

YamchaRocks said:


> Objectively the best roster ever. Cole, Seth, Gargano etc. I'm proud to be a wrestling fan.


Agreed.


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth Rollins and Johnny Gargano.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Don't you dare be sour and list those damn things that you like. My list would look like this:
> 
> Karrion Kross as NXT Champion
> The storyline between Cameron Grimes and Ted DiBiase
> The Way & the storyline between Indi Hartwell and Dexter Lumis
> Legado Del Fantasma (Santos Escobar is great)
> Hit Row
> Seth Rollins' current SmackDown Savior gimmick
> The Intercontinental Championship scene involving Apollo Crews, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Big E
> Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode as a tag team (sad that they lost the titles last night)
> Aleister Black's vignettes
> The storyline between Roman Reigns, Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso
> 
> As you can see, I listed 5 things from NXT and 5 things from SmackDown. I'm glad that I started watching SD again.


NXT 1 karrion Kross is just awesome in everyway 2 Dexter Lumis and Indi 3 Santos and legado del phantasma 4 Finn Balor 5 the women's division as a whole. for raw and smackdown 1 anything bray Wyatt does 2 Roman reigns as a heel 3 the Miz cause he's the most consistent performers no matter what they ask him he does it well 4 bayley as a heel 5 Randy Orton cause he can work with anyone and it's always good. Things I wish were better have Miz dump Morrison, put more effort into storylines, Keith Lee's character, book bray Wyatt like a top star instead of a mid card placeholder


----------



## Mattw6

A-55 Man said:


> -Bobby Lashley as WWE champion and MVP as his manager.
> -Roman Reigns as Universal Champion and his stable with Paul Heyman as manager.
> -Team RKBro and their comedy
> -Mandy Rose
> -Eva Marie coming back
> -Adam Pearce


Mvp would be the actual mvp if there was an award. He's the best manager since the days of Mr Fuji. Heyman is great but mvp fell into by accident he wanted to be more active in the ring I think but he created a whole new career for himself as a mouth piece


----------



## Mattw6

cai1981 said:


> 1) Lashley having a good run with MVP by his side. I wish the Hurt Business stayed together longer, but his run is still very good.
> 
> 2) Roman Reigns having a complete character overhaul and being the star and champion I knew he could be. His family drama with the Usos is great. His feud with Jey was great and the feud on the horizon with Jimmy is spicing things back up.
> 
> 3) Women's Division is still the best in wrestling! Established stars like Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte and Asuka working with and putting over new talent like Bianca and Rhea is really elevating the division. The newbie champions still need more seasoning (especially young Rhea) but the future is bright. When Becky Lynch returns, that will only make things all the more better.
> 
> 4) Competent production as far as camera angles, stunts, etc. Whether we like the booking, WWE will make it look like what it is supposed to look like!!! If they promise an exploding ring, you will get it! If someone falls off a cage into metal and "concrete", they will make it look as good as it should.
> 
> 5) Professionally worked matches! Yeah, they have some stinkers, but they all have a different feel. I don't feel like I am watching the same match 5 or 6 times on the same show littered with flips and flops and daredevil dives that are done to overcompensate for lack of wrestling ability.
> 
> 6) $4.99 a month for Peacock gives me live PPV's and a ton of historical content....and a lot of other stuff that Peacock offers that is not just WWE.


Can't wait for Becky vs Rhea, bianca, and other newcomers also vs bayley, Sasha Charlotte basically anyone will be elevated by Becky kinda like Orton, Cena, taker, roman elevating guys that otherwise might not be there


----------



## Mattw6

I used to not care for roman esp cause he had the shield song for his intro, Rollins has had like 4 or 5 diff intros since the shield. Romans new intro is cool but it's new and I feel that it'll get reworked and improved as time goes on and it makes him finally feel like a top star. The shield intro just didn't do it for me and I didn't think he could be a good heel and now he's such a good heel it's hard to picture him as a face again. I really want Roman vs Rollins I hope it's headed that way it'll be a great feud


----------



## thorn123

Haven't watched in two years ... has it improved? Have always been a fan of Lashley and Reigns. Thought Lashley should have been pushed during the Lesnar era


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Roman is god tier.
Rollins is great still.
Asuka is carrying a new generation and maybe charlotte will take notice.


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> NXT 1 karrion Kross is just awesome in everyway 2 Dexter Lumis and Indi 3 Santos and legado del phantasma 4 Finn Balor 5 the women's division as a whole. for raw and smackdown 1 anything bray Wyatt does 2 Roman reigns as a heel 3 the Miz cause he's the most consistent performers no matter what they ask him he does it well 4 bayley as a heel 5 Randy Orton cause he can work with anyone and it's always good. Things I wish were better have Miz dump Morrison, put more effort into storylines, Keith Lee's character, book bray Wyatt like a top star instead of a mid card placeholder


I just love how you put Kross and Bray first. Big props for that. Bray's been missing since the Raw after WM though, but I can't wait to see him on TV again.

More things that I enjoy: Charlotte's heel character, Sonya's authority role and Priest winning his matches.


----------



## Mattw6

DaveRA said:


> Haven't watched in two years ... has it improved? Have always been a fan of Lashley and Reigns. Thought Lashley should have been pushed during the Lesnar era


Lashley is basically another Lesnar now and if Lesnar came back that would be a great match


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I just love how you put Kross and Bray first. Big props for that. Bray's been missing since the Raw after WM though, but I can't wait to see him on TV again.
> 
> More things that I enjoy: Charlotte's heel character, Sonya's authority role and Priest winning his matches.


Love Bray and Kross with Scarlett would love to see a feud between them. Totally agree on Charlotte and Sonya and I like priest but kinda can't wait till his inevitable heel turn. Also I miss Bray but when guys like that are off tv for awhile it's that much better when their music hits. I can't wait for Becky Lynch's return and possibly Lesnar down the line


----------



## Mattw6

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Roman is god tier.
> Rollins is great still.
> Asuka is carrying a new generation and maybe charlotte will take notice.


Asuka has been booked criminally, she carried the women's division the entire pandemic and now she's being booked to eat losses from everyone


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The fact people have been so angry about Eva Marie returning has given me a good laugh.


----------



## Chelsea

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The fact people have been so angry about Eva Marie returning has given me a good laugh.


Hahaha. Same. I know how much the IWC loves her, so here's tonight's vignette:






Definitely one of the things I enjoy.


----------



## Mattw6

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The fact people have been so angry about Eva Marie returning has given me a good laugh.


Yeah I'm willing to at least let her get in the ring before I pass judgement but so far it seems better than most of the women's characters outside the Becky and bayleys


----------



## Chelsea

Welp, I listed 15-20 things that I enjoy. Yeah, I'll never stop watching this shit for good, no matter how much I'm lying to myself about it. 

WWE drone 4 ever.


----------



## Mattw6

Lol I've been having multiple convos with myself on multiple threads. I'm always watching WWE thinking this is the week something cool is gonna happen that I wanna see. That mentality keeps me coming back, if I stopped watching something cooler than the fiend or dx would come along and I'd be pissed lol.


----------



## Mattw6

What I really enjoy is Bray Wyatt and I would love to see him run another stable but better than Wyatt family. He should be the leader/top champ the other belts should be beneath him character wise and he'd be as dangerous as roman is with guys around him to do the dirty work.


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> What I really enjoy is Bray Wyatt and I would love to see him run another stable but better than Wyatt family. He should be the leader/top champ the other belts should be beneath him character wise and he'd be as dangerous as roman is with guys around him to do the dirty work.


Bray Wyatt is becoming a sensitive topic for me. 
I absolutely love the guy, so I always get excited about his work, but WWE somehow manages to spoil the fun with some dumb booking decision.
I just hope he's doing fine. I'll try to be more emotionally detached whenever he comes back.


----------



## Jnewt

I like Big E. I hope they push him to the moon to be the one to dethrone Roman. He can call on the wrestling gods' aura sometimes when he is doing a promo and during the end of most of his matches he just pulls this energy out of nowhere that really gives me nostalgic feels. Also I felt really sketchy about Apollo Crews changing into an african warlord, but now I just pretend he is the leader of Wakanda, and I enjoy it more. And I better mention that I am a big fan of Natalya's boob gear when she wears it. She's only lost one time when she has had it on and damn but does it really brighten the room.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Bray Wyatt is becoming a sensitive topic for me.
> I absolutely love the guy, so I always get excited about his work, but WWE somehow manages to spoil the fun with some dumb booking decision.
> I just hope he's doing fine. I'll try to be more emotionally detached whenever he comes back.


You are not alone I literally started watching again after 15 years exclusively cause of the fiend. Also idk if it's true but I heard he's still torn up over losing Brodie Lee.


----------



## Mattw6

Speaking on bray Wyatt I have watched his mania match a million times and the raw after cause I swear there's no way he was the fiend at mania unless he lost 100 lbs and then gained it back in 24 hours. I really wanna know who was the fiend. Evidence I've never seen bray jump off any rope or anything and I'm supposed to believe he flawlessly jumped from the box....thoughts?


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Bray Wyatt is becoming a sensitive topic for me.
> I absolutely love the guy, so I always get excited about his work, but WWE somehow manages to spoil the fun with some dumb booking decision.
> I just hope he's doing fine. I'll try to be more emotionally detached whenever he comes back.


He should evolve into something new like the fiend but better. If he took a lil bit of water of worlds and the fiend and made an evil entity hell bent on conquering and ruling it would be money. Give him a stable called something like dark army but better I just couldn't think of a better one and put Finn Balor, t bar, priest, black, and anyone else I'm forgetting with him have Balor use his demon character sometimes and could even have bliss be the leader/puppet master


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> He should evolve into something new like the fiend but better. If he took a lil bit of water of worlds and the fiend and made an evil entity hell bent on conquering and ruling it would be money. Give him a stable called something like dark army but better I just couldn't think of a better one and put Finn Balor, t bar, priest, black, and anyone else I'm forgetting with him have Balor use his demon character sometimes and could even have bliss be the leader/puppet master


Throw Kross in there with Scarlett that's who I forgot man they would possibly be the best stable/faction ever


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Welp, I listed 15-20 things that I enjoy. Yeah, I'll never stop watching this shit for good, no matter how much I'm lying to myself about it.
> 
> WWE drone 4 ever.


Shoot me


Emmanuelle said:


> Bray Wyatt is becoming a sensitive topic for me.
> I absolutely love the guy, so I always get excited about his work, but WWE somehow manages to spoil the fun with some dumb booking decision.
> I just hope he's doing fine. I'll try to be more emotionally detached whenever he comes back.


I could talk bray Wyatt all day shoot me some of your thoughts I'd love to hear them


----------



## Mattw6

I was just explaining wrestling to my girl and imo to be great in WWE you gotta be able to spit fire on the mic and have an excellent intro and in ring skills can be a little subpar if those 2 are solid. Bray checks all the boxes his intro are always mesmerizing and he as good as anyone in promos. His skills are good too but he could add a few moves and be better but he's still one of the best and I doubt anyone sells more merch than him


----------



## Mattw6

Karrion kross has the potential to be great as well his intro is awesome and in RI g skills are good he just needs to improve on promos a little and maybe add a better finisher the forearm to the head is kinda lazy I wouldn't mind it if he added to it tho like do that an have him pounce and lock in the kross jacket submission or use he forearm as a setup into something more powerful.


----------



## Brad Boyd

MVP & Lashley, RK Bro, Bianca in the main event.



Emmanuelle said:


> Don't you dare be sour and list those damn things that you like. My list would look like this:
> 
> Karrion Kross as NXT Champion
> The storyline between Cameron Grimes and Ted DiBiase
> The Way & the storyline between Indi Hartwell and Dexter Lumis
> Legado Del Fantasma (Santos Escobar is great)
> Hit Row
> Seth Rollins' current SmackDown Savior gimmick
> The Intercontinental Championship scene involving Apollo Crews, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Big E
> Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode as a tag team (sad that they lost the titles last night)
> Aleister Black's vignettes
> The storyline between Roman Reigns, Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso
> 
> As you can see, I listed 5 things from NXT and 5 things from SmackDown. I'm glad that I started watching SD again.


And.. pretty much all this aside from Lagado just being too boring for someone decent enough like Santos. Aleister Blacks vignettes are just kinda meh to me. But at least this gives him something. His mic work is still very flat and boring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I've only been reading Raw's results here and there and it's not too interesting. I've been watching the Smackdown highlights and haven't enjoyed the show this much since the 2016 Brand Extension.


----------



## The Icon

Commercial breaks.


----------



## The Icon

I guess RkBro is alright.


----------



## Geeee

-they've got a lot of talented in-ring performers
-the show is in HD
-video packages are always top notch


----------



## Mattw6

Brad Boyd said:


> MVP & Lashley, RK Bro, Bianca in the main event.
> 
> 
> 
> And.. pretty much all this aside from Lagado just being too boring for someone decent enough like Santos. Aleister Blacks vignettes are just kinda meh to me. But at least this gives him something. His mic work is still very flat and boring.


I hope that the shadow of the dark father is taker cause it has his hat. He said he wanted to work with younger talent and man he could help put black over. Taker overcame his own problems with the mic. Black would have instant credibility if taker was his manager or whatever kind of like what Paul bearer did for him back in the day. Roman also wasn't great on the mic and look at him now Heyman doesn't even really talk for him. Sometimes just a presence like that makes a huge difference


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

There's nothing I LOVE about the WWE. For context, I stopped watching the shows a full year ago. I now only watch highlights or if I hear something interesting happened. I also watch the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania. But even with Wrestlemania this year, I just watched highlights and a couple full matches. So all to say, from what I see, there's a couple "interesting" things, or things that have some level of potential to be good, but it's not enough to get me watching again. Those things for me are:


The RK-Bro Storyline. And Orton improving with his mic/character work in general.
Cesaro getting a decent push but won't be surprised if they kill it now after losing to Reigns
Bringing T&A back with Eva Marie

I really have to pull teeth to come up with those 3 things. Unlike many, I don't find the Reigns storyline interesting at all. It could be interesting but they've kept it very sterilized and missed opportunities all over the place.

I think back to my favorite period of wrestling, which is Sept 1998 to Sept 1999. Off the top of my head without Googling anything, think about the shit that was going on in that time:

Austin/McMahon feud at full peak
Kane/Undertaker/Austin feud
Dark shit with Undertaker's ministry
Mankind's whole underdog story that was both dark and comedic
The Rock n' Sock connection
DX vs. Corporation
Austin vs. Rock feud

I'm probably forgetting a ton of shit cause I'm too lazy to go look it up. But until WWE gets back to some semblance of that time period, even 25% the level of that shit, I will probably never love WWE again. I never would've loved WWE in the first place if this current product was the shit I grew up on.


----------



## Chris22

I've been watching since WMX-7 and I'll most likely keep watching it forever. The thing I like most about WWE is that they have and showcase some of the best talent in the world and there's always new wrestlers debuting to keep things relatively fresh.


----------



## Interceptor88

Sheamus.


----------



## DaSlacker

I like the almost perverse fascination in seeing how abysmal a favourite brand from my childhood can become. It's similar to witnessing how low a popstar can sink (Michae Jackson, Britney Spears) or how bad a movie franchise can become (Superman 4, Batman and Robin). 

WWE just keeps delivering. Whether it was the 24/7 championship, the 6 week obsession with not wrestling through commercials and The Fiend nonsense. Or empty arenas, King Corbin throwing people off building, Rey losing a fake eye, Thunderdome, Retribution and Bray Wyatt's mannequin killed and coming back from the dead, and zombies lol.


----------



## Trishfever

I enjoy the Women's Division.


----------



## Mattw6

Muskoka ******* said:


> There's nothing I LOVE about the WWE. For context, I stopped watching the shows a full year ago. I now only watch highlights or if I hear something interesting happened. I also watch the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania. But even with Wrestlemania this year, I just watched highlights and a couple full matches. So all to say, from what I see, there's a couple "interesting" things, or things that have some level of potential to be good, but it's not enough to get me watching again. Those things for me are:
> 
> 
> The RK-Bro Storyline. And Orton improving with his mic/character work in general.
> Cesaro getting a decent push but won't be surprised if they kill it now after losing to Reigns
> Bringing T&A back with Eva Marie
> 
> I really have to pull teeth to come up with those 3 things. Unlike many, I don't find the Reigns storyline interesting at all. It could be interesting but they've kept it very sterilized and missed opportunities all over the place.
> 
> I think back to my favorite period of wrestling, which is Sept 1998 to Sept 1999. Off the top of my head without Googling anything, think about the shit that was going on in that time:
> 
> Austin/McMahon feud at full peak
> Kane/Undertaker/Austin feud
> Dark shit with Undertaker's ministry
> Mankind's whole underdog story that was both dark and comedic
> The Rock n' Sock connection
> DX vs. Corporation
> Austin vs. Rock feud
> 
> I'm probably forgetting a ton of shit cause I'm too lazy to go look it up. But until WWE gets back to some semblance of that time period, even 25% the level of that shit, I will probably never love WWE again. I never would've loved WWE in the first place if this current product was the shit I grew up on.


Ver


Mattw6 said:


> You are not alone I literally started watching again after 15 years exclusively cause of the fiend. Also idk if it's true but I heard he's still torn up over losing Brodie Lee.





Mattw6 said:


> You are not alone I literally started watching again after 15 years exclusively cause of the fiend. Also idk if it's true but I heard he's still torn up over losing Brodie Lee.


I just hope that the Alexa bray story has a good payoff cause if not they are wasting 2 of their best. I'd be fine if Alexa changed back or to something new and have bray come back solo. I'm holding out hope that bray is working on a new character or just fine tuning the fiend and that he'll come back better than ever. Regardless it'll be more enjoyable cause he hasn't been on tv much since Orton burned him alive


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> Shoot me
> 
> I could talk bray Wyatt all day shoot me some of your thoughts I'd love to hear them


I appreciate all your comments, my friend. I'm glad you decided to share your thoughts.

Bray's charisma, promo ability and character work are out of this world. I can listen to him talk forever. I've always liked the idea behind his Fiend/Fun House personas, I love me some split personality gimmick. And it actually made sense for Bray. All his failures as Husky Harris and Cult Leader Bray led to him becoming a "friendly" guy cutting nice promos inside his "safe space" (The Firefly Fun House), with all the puppets representing things from his past. Of course his endgame was him unleashing The Fiend on all those guys who wronged him in the past. And the idea of The Fiend changing all his victims (Finn returning to NXT as The Prince, Seth becoming The Messiah, Bryan reviving The Yes Movement, Miz reforming his alliance with Morrison etc.) was brilliant. His return in April 2019 saved Raw for me, he was definitely the most exciting part of that show.


----------



## Mattw6

DaSlacker said:


> I like the almost perverse fascination in seeing how abysmal a favourite brand from my childhood can become. It's similar to witnessing how low a popstar can sink (Michae Jackson, Britney Spears) or how bad a movie franchise can become (Superman 4, Batman and Robin).
> 
> WWE just keeps delivering. Whether it was the 24/7 championship, the 6 week obsession with not wrestling through commercials and The Fiend nonsense. Or empty arenas, King Corbin throwing people off building, Rey losing a fake eye, Thunderdome, Retribution and Bray Wyatt's mannequin killed and coming back from the dead, and zombies lol.


But regardless you're watching it, it's always fun to watch stuff to mock how dumb it is and every now and then they strike gold. I personally enjoy Bray Wyatt cause he pulls it off most people could not. The fun house bray really helps sell the crazy and whether you're like it or not gotta respect the effort he puts in. He's one of the best promos and his intro is cool that's better than most.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I appreciate all your comments, my friend. I'm glad you decided to share your thoughts.
> 
> Bray's charisma, promo ability and character work are out of this world. I can listen to him talk forever. I've always liked the idea behind his Fiend/Fun House personas, I love me some split personality gimmick. And it actually made sense for Bray. All his failures as Husky Harris and Cult Leader Bray led to him becoming a "friendly" guy cutting nice promos inside his "safe space" (The Firefly Fun House), with all the puppets representing things from his past. Of course his endgame was him unleashing The Fiend on all those guys who wronged him in the past. And the idea of The Fiend changing all his victims (Finn returning to NXT as The Prince, Seth becoming The Messiah, Bryan reviving The Yes Movement, Miz reforming his alliance with Morrison etc.) was brilliant. His return in April 2019 saved Raw for me, he was definitely the most exciting part of that show.


Thank you so much for responding I was talking to myself lol. I agree he saved raw and smackdown before that esp while roman was out. I just wish he never lost to Goldberg that was dumb cause the spear shouldn't have kept him down no matter how many he hit. They could've made it no dq or something and had Goldberg continuously beat him with stuff but for some reason they won't book bray as a top guy for long I would've been fine with Braun taking the title instead cause then it would make more sense cause of Brauns connection with the Wyatt family. Missed opportunity again. Let's just hope when he finally comes back he's new and improved and booked as the beast that he is. I'd like to see them put some goons around him to make him more nefarious and evil but with the fun house bray character I think it would be money esp compared to his water of worlds Wyatt family character. Everything he says is a riddle with Easter eggs and double meanings Everytime I rewatch a fun house segment I hear stuff I missed before. Even make him become obsessed with winning the title so he can rule over everyone. There's just so many options for him to keep it fresh and exciting but the writers can't get out of their own way. Lastly Orton should've had to hit multiple rkos or a pint kick after the first but 1 rko was a weak loss no matter how I look at it. Orton is over for life so it didn't matter if he lost but another missed opportunity.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Thank you so much for responding I was talking to myself lol. I agree he saved raw and smackdown before that esp while roman was out. I just wish he never lost to Goldberg that was dumb cause the spear shouldn't have kept him down no matter how many he hit. They could've made it no dq or something and had Goldberg continuously beat him with stuff but for some reason they won't book bray as a top guy for long I would've been fine with Braun taking the title instead cause then it would make more sense cause of Brauns connection with the Wyatt family. Missed opportunity again. Let's just hope when he finally comes back he's new and improved and booked as the beast that he is. I'd like to see them put some goons around him to make him more nefarious and evil but with the fun house bray character I think it would be money esp compared to his water of worlds Wyatt family character. Everything he says is a riddle with Easter eggs and double meanings Everytime I rewatch a fun house segment I hear stuff I missed before. Even make him become obsessed with winning the title so he can rule over everyone. There's just so many options for him to keep it fresh and exciting but the writers can't get out of their own way. Lastly Orton should've had to hit multiple rkos or a pint kick after the first but 1 rko was a weak loss no matter how I look at it. Orton is over for life so it didn't matter if he lost but another missed opportunity.


Told you I could talk bray all day lol. I've thought about it alot and I got no one to talk to about it so here we are. Good times lol


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Told you I could talk bray all day lol. I've thought about it alot and I got no one to talk to about it so here we are. Good times lol


Finn as the demon king vs the fiend would be excellent actually I really like his prince character so that works too but I'm dying for Kross vs fiend that's a main event match title or not.


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> Thank you so much for responding I was talking to myself lol. I agree he saved raw and smackdown before that esp while roman was out. I just wish he never lost to Goldberg that was dumb cause the spear shouldn't have kept him down no matter how many he hit. They could've made it no dq or something and had Goldberg continuously beat him with stuff but for some reason they won't book bray as a top guy for long I would've been fine with Braun taking the title instead cause then it would make more sense cause of Brauns connection with the Wyatt family. Missed opportunity again. Let's just hope when he finally comes back he's new and improved and booked as the beast that he is. I'd like to see them put some goons around him to make him more nefarious and evil but with the fun house bray character I think it would be money esp compared to his water of worlds Wyatt family character. Everything he says is a riddle with Easter eggs and double meanings Everytime I rewatch a fun house segment I hear stuff I missed before. Even make him become obsessed with winning the title so he can rule over everyone. There's just so many options for him to keep it fresh and exciting but the writers can't get out of their own way. Lastly Orton should've had to hit multiple rkos or a pint kick after the first but 1 rko was a weak loss no matter how I look at it. Orton is over for life so it didn't matter if he lost but another missed opportunity.


His last Firefly Fun House segment was very good. He was trying to convince himself and the audience that everything was fine, when it was obvious that he didn't feel that way. He perfectly expressed his desperation. And his "feud" with Abby The Witch was hilarious, remember "Witches Be Wildin" and then him telling Abby "Be Gone" after greeting the other puppets. It was such good shit.

I agree with the idea of him being obsessed with winning the title. That can be fun.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Finn as the demon king vs the fiend would be excellent actually I really like his prince character so that works too but I'm dying for Kross vs fiend that's a main event match title or not.


Kross needs to forfeit the title and move up to raw or smackdown. I want him to stay undefeated for the aura of it and it would be pretty cool to see him keep the nxt title and bring it with him like a boss and maybe even win another title too then have it culminate in a mega match for all the titles. It could even be done with multiple decisions 1 for each title so the titles get redistributed. It didn't take long to think that up and it's something that was has never done instead they rehash the same gimmick matches over and over.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Finn as the demon king vs the fiend would be excellent actually I really like his prince character so that works too but I'm dying for Kross vs fiend that's a main event match title or not.


What dream match would you want with bray? I love to hear fresh takes cause my mind gets one track after awhile.


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> What dream match would you want with bray? I love to hear fresh takes cause my mind gets one track after awhile.


Him against some guys from NXT like Kross, Lumis, Escobar and LA Knight would be nice. Or let's say Sami or Rey from SmackDown. And also Priest from Raw. There are so many options, all he needs is some consistent booking.

And back to things that I enjoy, I believe The Mysterios winning the tag titles has potential due to an eventual clash with The Usos for the gold. I think that's the plan. It can be an interesting storyline.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Him against some guys from NXT like Kross, Lumis, Escobar and LA Knight would be nice. Or let's say Sami or Rey from SmackDown. And also Priest from Raw. There are so many options, all he needs is some consistent booking.
> 
> And back to things that I enjoy, I believe The Mysterios winning the tag titles has potential due to an eventual clash with The Usos for the gold. I think that's the plan. It can be an interesting storyline.


Yeah for sure I was pumped they didn't book the mysterios to lose cause Rey deserves it he's an all time great and even if the Usos beat em soon it's fine just glad he got his moment to make history and share it with his son what a great story and it literally wrote itself. I just hope that jimmy falls in line and roman gets his stable they all deserve it too and wow I just realized father son vs brothers that's great man they struck gold there


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> Yeah for sure I was pumped they didn't book the mysterios to lose cause Rey deserves it he's an all time great and even if the Usos beat em soon it's fine just glad he got his moment to make history and share it with his son what a great story and it literally wrote itself. I just hope that jimmy falls in line and roman gets his stable they all deserve it too and wow I just realized father son vs brothers that's great man they struck gold there


That's right, with the right booking The Usos vs. The Mysterios can be gold. I'm a fan of Dolph and I was sad that he and Roode lost the titles after Dolph got pinned twice before the PPV match, but I guess that happened because they want The Mysterios to look strong before their clash with The Usos. Not a bad idea actually.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Yeah for sure I was pumped they didn't book the mysterios to lose cause Rey deserves it he's an all time great and even if the Usos beat em soon it's fine just glad he got his moment to make history and share it with his son what a great story and it literally wrote itself. I just hope that jimmy falls in line and roman gets his stable they all deserve it too and wow I just realized father son vs brothers that's great man they struck gold there


I really want a badass mixed stable. It could be done easily with either Nia, Tamina or Naomi joining Roman and it would keep the family theme going. I just wanna see a stable with all champs including a women's champ. Not a fan of Nia but she would prob be best cause not many women even match up with her.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> That's right, with the right booking The Usos vs. The Mysterios can be gold. I'm a fan of Dolph and I was sad that he and Roode lost the titles after Dolph got pinned twice before the PPV match, but I guess that happened because they want The Mysterios to look strong before their clash with The Usos. Not a bad idea actually.


Yeah I like Dolph but idk about roode. I think I'd rather see Dolph solo again he's too good to always be in the tag division


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Yeah I like Dolph but idk about roode. I think I'd rather see Dolph solo again he's too good to always be in the tag division


Although they did give them a name and intro song so I guess they are sticking around. Roode is good I just think he's one of those guys who lacks charisma and his promos aren't good that's why he needs Dolph but Dolph doesn't really need him


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> Yeah I like Dolph but idk about roode. I think I'd rather see Dolph solo again he's too good to always be in the tag division


I've been waiting for a huge Dolph push since Survivor Series 2014 when he was the sole survivor and put The Authority out of power. That didn't happen unfortunately as he hasn't won a world title since 2013, but I have to say that his IC Title reigns were very good. Both his feud with Miz in 2016 and his feud with Seth in 2018 were great.

I also liked his "It should've been me" phase when he feuded with Kofi for the WWE Title. I really wanted him to win the gold back then.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> That's right, with the right booking The Usos vs. The Mysterios can be gold. I'm a fan of Dolph and I was sad that he and Roode lost the titles after Dolph got pinned twice before the PPV match, but I guess that happened because they want The Mysterios to look strong before their clash with The Usos. Not a bad idea actually.


Who decided it was a good idea for Kofi to beat lashley after Kofi has got beaten by everybody and lashley hasn't really lost in over a year. That was a total mind boggler. I'd have been fine with it if Kofi and woods had turned heel to win. They need a heel turn to lose the staleness since big e went solo. They haven't been heel in years but they were great heels back then and got so much heat from the crowd.


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> Who decided it was a good idea for Kofi to beat lashley after Kofi has got beaten by everybody and lashley hasn't really lost in over a year. That was a total mind boggler. I'd have been fine with it if Kofi and woods had turned heel to win. They need a heel turn to lose the staleness since big e went solo. They haven't been heel in years but they were great heels back then and got so much heat from the crowd.


Kofi beating Orton and Lashley on the same night was incredibly stupid. I can't stand The New Day right now. Their 2015-16 heel run was amazing, but their current babyface run is just stale. They need a new direction.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Kofi beating Orton and Lashley on the same night was incredibly stupid. I can't stand The New Day right now. Their 2015-16 heel run was amazing, but their current babyface run is just stale. They need a new direction.


Yeah badly. I always enjoyed them till E left cause I really loved his intro. Don't you dare be sour lol


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> Yeah badly. I always enjoyed them till E left cause I really loved his intro. Don't you dare be sour lol


Yep, I used that intro when I opened this thread 

I'm excited for Gargano/Reed inside a steel cage tonight on NXT. That match should be fun. What do you think?


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Yeah badly. I always enjoyed them till E left cause I really loved his intro. Don't you dare be sour lol


For the love of god can they just unleash Alexa bliss it doesn't instill fear having her sitting there laughing. At least bray would come out as the fiend and attack every now and then after doing fun house. How am I to take Alexa that serious if she doesn't fight. They are like months late with that one. I look forward to seeing what she does but it's annoying to keep getting let down. Slap a mask on her or whatever and let's roll


----------



## theclaymorekick

Emmanuelle said:


> I'm excited for Gargano/Reed inside a steel cage tonight on NXT. That match should be fun. What do you think?


Gargano will drop the title tonight.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

the wide range of third-party content creators nowadays, who either discuss or tear wwe a new one. for an actual positive... bobby lashley finally gaining momentum. he could devour the entire twink roster in one gulp.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Yep, I used that intro when I opened this thread
> 
> I'm excited for Gargano/Reed inside a steel cage tonight on NXT. That match should be fun. What do you think?


Yeah you did that's awesome. I just watched old new day as heels and wow woods is a natural heel and Kofi too he's surprisingly good heel. It shows how good they are to be able to be the faces for years but also one of the most hated heels of that time. That's why they have won so many titles when all else fails give em the titles cause they know how to act while holding those titles.


----------



## Mattw6

theclaymorekick said:


> Gargano will drop the title tonight.


Gargano will retain. I wanted him to lose it to Lumis but seems like it's not gonna happen. Idk it reed is title worthy I can't decide on him. La knight would work or even have theory turn on him and eventually take it idk.


----------



## theclaymorekick

Mattw6 said:


> Gargano will retain. I wanted him to lose it to Lumis but seems like it's not gonna happen. Idk it reed is title worthy I can't decide on him. La knight would work or even have theory turn on him and eventually take it idk.


Maybe you're right, but Reed is a good wrestler and I wanna see him winning tonight.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Gargano will retain. I wanted him to lose it to Lumis but seems like it's not gonna happen. Idk it reed is title worthy I can't decide on him. La knight would work or even have theory turn on him and eventually take it idk.


Personally I didn't like him as champ at 1st but they finally started booking the way solidly so its good now but it needs to be someone bigger than reed to further validate his run as champ. Losing to Leon ruff didn't help but he overcame it. Let him hold it till takeover


----------



## Mattw6

theclaymorekick said:


> Maybe you're right, but Reed is a good wrestler and I wanna see him winning tonight.


Agreed I just think johnny deserves to keep it a lil longer but I wouldn't be mad if reed wins and if he does it might help him develop kinda like Balor once he got the nxt title again.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Agreed I just think johnny deserves to keep it a lil longer but I wouldn't be mad if reed wins and if he does it might help him develop kinda like Balor once he got the nxt title again.


Actually reed finisher the tsunami is freaking awesome. Forgot about that, I'm coming around reed is a big boy and johnny shouldn't win without interference


----------



## Mattw6

Sasquatch Sausages said:


> the wide range of third-party content creators nowadays, who either discuss or tear wwe a new one. for an actual positive... bobby lashley finally gaining momentum. he could devour the entire twink roster in one gulp.


Its long overdue I been saying for years he's a beast and could never understand his booking even when he 1st teamed with mvp I thought this is a mistake but I had no idea how good mvp was on the mic. I used to think Heyman was the best and he is great with Brock but mvp is on a whole other level. Give him some new talent to bring back hurt business and let him keep developing talent. Calling guys up from NXT only to throw em in the deep end and then give up on em after a month. For example imagine Keith Lee with mvp and lashley they would be scary good and Keith Lee would prob come out of it a proven main roster superstar. Lee is awesome he just needs work on his promos and if mvp can help lashley to that extent he could propel lee even higher. Let some of the nxt guys ease into it less pressure more ability to learn and grow. Kinda seems like a no brainer lol


----------



## Rozzop

Nothing


----------



## Chelsea

Interceptor88 said:


> Sheamus.


I have to agree, Sheamus has been pretty entertaining during this pandemic. I dig his current run as US Champion and I'd like to see him feud with Priest for that title.


----------



## Mattw6

Rozzop said:


> Nothing


If nothing appeals to you why comment seems like a waste of time. I'd rather comment on things I enjoy than things I hate. Or at least complain about what you don't like at least I'd get to read some good ranting.


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> I'd rather comment on things I enjoy than things I hate.


I like your mentality and that is what I've been trying to do recently, especially with opening this thread. I feel that I complained way too much about WWE, so I want to focus on the things that I enjoy.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Chelsea

What do you guys think of the idea of Reigns facing Lashley in a champion vs. champion match at Survivor Series? Assuming that both of them will still be champions by then. I believe it may be interesting, especially with Heyman and MVP being their managers.


----------



## thorwold

I mean the wrestling is really good. When they keep the bullshit to a relative minimum and forego whack ass fucking finishes you get shows like we did this past Sunday where you just let the guys go and they produce (almost) across the board.


----------



## Rozzop

Mattw6 said:


> If nothing appeals to you why comment seems like a waste of time. I'd rather comment on things I enjoy than things I hate. Or at least complain about what you don't like at least I'd get to read some good ranting.


But I would need to write a 1000 page essay. Nobody wants to read that. 

Reigns current character is an improvement. Orton was cutting some great promos with the Edge feud. I really can't think of anything else I like.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I like your mentality and that is what I've been trying to do recently, especially with opening this thread. I feel that I complained way too much about WWE, so I want to focus on the things that I enjoy.


It's fun to talk about their head scratching booking decisions or something to improve someone but I could sit here all day and complain it's a waste of energy usually. Since the pandemic started I've been trying to stay positive cause there's been enough negativity and bad crap in the last few years to last a lifetime. Power of positivity! Lol


----------



## Mattw6

Rozzop said:


> But I would need to write a 1000 page essay. Nobody wants to read that.
> 
> Reigns current character is an improvement. Orton was cutting some great promos with the Edge feud. I really can't think of anything else I like.


That's cool it's something. I used to think reigns was so overrated and I didn't ever think he was a Cena level Babyface and heel fits him like a glove and I love Jey USO as a heel I can't wait for Jimmy's inevitable turn and their eventual domination with the tag belts.


----------



## Rozzop

Mattw6 said:


> That's cool it's something. I used to think reigns was so overrated and I didn't ever think he was a Cena level Babyface and heel fits him like a glove and I love Jey USO as a heel I can't wait for Jimmy's inevitable turn and their eventual domination with the tag belts.


He was great originally as the silent kick asser in the shield but of course they had to make him a baby kissing, smiley babyface for years. 

At least they turned him heel. We never saw that with Cena.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> That's cool it's something. I used to think reigns was so overrated and I didn't ever think he was a Cena level Babyface and heel fits him like a glove and I love Jey USO as a heel I can't wait for Jimmy's inevitable turn and their eventual domination with the tag belts.


I'd actually love to see Roman go after the WWE title even at survivor series and see him reign over both shows for a bit shit give the Usos both tag titles add Nia or Tamina to be women's champ or both of them. I wanna see something that's never been done I think roman and co have earned it. When he finally loses the title it needs to be someone big like Brock, the rock, a returning Daniel Bryan i'd be fine with Rollins with the right story


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I like your mentality and that is what I've been trying to do recently, especially with opening this thread. I feel that I complained way too much about WWE, so I want to focus on the things that I enjoy.


Power of positivity! After the pandemic started everything was negative the only that kept me sane was looking for positives instead. Mental wellness is important esp during tumultuous times like these.


----------



## Mattw6

thorwold said:


> I mean the wrestling is really good. When they keep the bullshit to a relative minimum and forego whack ass fucking finishes you get shows like we did this past Sunday where you just let the guys go and they produce (almost) across the board.


Yeah it'll get better the closer we get to summerslam I bet


----------



## Mattw6

Rozzop said:


> But I would need to write a 1000 page essay. Nobody wants to read that.
> 
> Reigns current character is an improvement. Orton was cutting some great promos with the Edge feud. I really can't think of anything else I like.


I'd read it. Got nothing else going on atm


----------



## Mattw6

Rozzop said:


> He was great originally as the silent kick asser in the shield but of course they had to make him a baby kissing, smiley babyface for years.
> 
> At least they turned him heel. We never saw that with Cena.


I know and I bet Cena would've been a great heel he had that charisma and it was easy to dislike him as a Babyface. I always wanted a self righteous obnoxious version of Cena with a new song and ring gear. He would've have gotten some heat like rock did as a heel. Maybe even better. I'm not a Cena guy but can't deny his talent.


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> I know and I bet Cena would've been a great heel he had that charisma and it was easy to dislike him as a Babyface. I always wanted a self righteous obnoxious version of Cena with a new song and ring gear. He would've have gotten some heat like rock did as a heel. Maybe even better. I'm not a Cena guy but can't deny his talent.


I was actually hoping that Cena would eventually return for a final run as a heel (especially since he lost to The Fiend, who's changing his victims), but he's focusing on non-wrestling stuff now.


----------



## Smark1995

Roman Reigns and everything related to him is the only good thing about WWE right now! Everything Else Sucks A Huge Piece Of Monkey Ass!


----------



## Smark1995

Mattw6 said:


> I know and I bet Cena would've been a great heel he had that charisma and it was easy to dislike him as a Babyface. I always wanted a self righteous obnoxious version of Cena with a new song and ring gear. He would've have gotten some heat like rock did as a heel. Maybe even better. I'm not a Cena guy but can't deny his talent.


Calm down, kid! You posting way too much!


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I was actually hoping that Cena would eventually return for a final run as a heel (especially since he lost to The Fiend, who's changing his victims), but he's focusing on non-wrestling stuff now.


Eventually I feel he will comeback for 1 last run I bet but sincerely doubt he's a heel even tho I'd love it. He's probably the biggest Babyface they ever created.


----------



## Mattw6

Smark1995 said:


> Calm down, kid! You posting way too much!


So what


----------



## DammitChrist

I do believe in the 'power of positivity,' so this list might get a bit lengthy 

I'll bold my top favorites atm though.

I enjoy pretty much anything involving:


*Daniel Bryan (formerly)*
*AJ Styles (*with Omos*)*
*Seth Rollins*
*Edge (formerly)*
*Sami Zayn*
*Kevin Owens*
*Dolph Ziggler*
*Randy Orton*
*Cesaro*
New Day (all 3 members)
Riddle
Aleister Black
Drew McIntyre
The Miz
John Morrison
Braun Strowman
Mustafa Ali
Murphy
Drew Gulak
Usos
Street Profits
Sheamus
Robert Roode
Akira Tozawa
Angel Garza
Shinsuke Nakamura
Ricochet
R-Truth
Mansoor
Chad Gable
Brian Kendrick (formerly)
Tony Nese
Ariya Daivari
Jordan Devlin
Kushida
*Tommaso Ciampa*
*Adam Cole*
*Pete Dunne*
*Johnny Gargano*
*Cameron Grimes*
Kyle O'Reilly
Velveteen Dream (talent-wise)
Isaiah Scott
Roderick Strong
Bobby Fish
Austin Theory
Grizzled Young Veterans
Breezango
Imperium
*Tyler Bate*
*Trent Seven*
Ilja Dragunov
WALTER
Noam Dar
Subculture (Mark Andrews and Flash Morgan Webster)
Nathan Frazer
Pretty Deadly
Amir Jordan
*Becky Lynch*
*Charlotte Flair*
*Asuka*
*Ruby Riott*
*Zelina Vega (if she returns soon)*
Bayley
Sasha Banks
Rhea Ripley
Sonya Deville
Lacey Evans
Nikki Cross
Alexa Bliss (her old self)
*Candice LeRae*
Dakota Kai
Toni Storm
Io Shirai
Indi Hartwell
Ember Moon
Sarray
Kacy Catanzaro
*Jinny*
Kay Lee Ray



Emmanuelle said:


> *Best reply so far *
> 
> I hope something great will happen on Raw, so I can start watching that show again. Unlike SmackDown and NXT, I find it really hard to watch it right now.


Eh, it's really not at all since only NXT competes with their shows quality-wise 

I would've said Smackdown months ago, but I'm honestly worn out with Roman Reigns beating the popular fan favorites for nearly a year (and counting); so it takes a noticeable dip in entertainment for me.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> So what


I guess I better calm down lol. I'll prob post more now thanks for the feedback I'll try and be more obnoxiously positive than I am


----------



## Rozzop

Mattw6 said:


> I know and I bet Cena would've been a great heel he had that charisma and it was easy to dislike him as a Babyface. I always wanted a self righteous obnoxious version of Cena with a new song and ring gear. He would've have gotten some heat like rock did as a heel. Maybe even better. I'm not a Cena guy but can't deny his talent.


I agree 100%

Cena would have been an all time GOAT heel imo. He had the charisma and ferosity in his promos. He owned that crowd at One Night Stand against RVD. It was just his babyface schtick was painful to watch. Imo of course. 

Heels are more fun to watch and listen to aren't they. I prefer most wrestlers heel version of themselves ranging from Guerrero to Hogan to HBK.


----------



## Mattw6

Smark1995 said:


> Calm down, kid! You posting way too much!


Also I'm most likely older than you so respect your elders son.


----------



## Chelsea

DammitChrist said:


> I do believe in the 'power of positivity,' so this list might get a bit lengthy
> 
> I'll bold my top favorites atm though.
> 
> I enjoy pretty much anything involving:
> 
> Eh, it's really not at all since only NXT competes with their shows quality-wise
> 
> I would've said Smackdown months ago, but I'm honestly worn out with Roman Reigns beating the popular fan favorites for nearly a year (and counting); so it takes a noticeable dip in entertainment for me.


Wow, that's an impressive list! I was really looking forward to your thoughts, glad you're back btw. 

I was actually not trying to bash AEW (even though I'm not a fan of their product), but I found that reply funny. I agree that NXT is great. I used to bash Roman, but he's growing on me. Jimmy returning made things more interesting tbh.


----------



## Mattw6

DammitChrist said:


> I do believe in the 'power of positivity,' so this list might get a bit lengthy
> 
> I'll bold my top favorites atm though.
> 
> I enjoy pretty much anything involving:
> 
> 
> *Daniel Bryan (formerly)*
> *AJ Styles (with Omos)*
> *Seth Rollins*
> *Edge (formerly)*
> *Sami Zayn*
> *Kevin Owens*
> *Dolph Ziggler*
> *Randy Orton*
> *Cesaro*
> New Day (all 3 members)
> Riddle
> Aleister Black
> Drew McIntyre
> The Miz
> John Morrison
> Braun Strowman
> Mustafa Ali
> Murphy
> Drew Gulak
> Usos
> Street Profits
> Sheamus
> Robert Roode
> Akira Tozawa
> Angel Garza
> Shinsuke Nakamura
> Ricochet
> R-Truth
> Mansoor
> Brian Kendrick (formerly)
> Tony Nese
> Ariya Daivari
> Jordan Devlin
> Kushida
> *Tommaso Ciampa*
> *Adam Cole*
> *Pete Dunne*
> *Johnny Gargano*
> *Cameron Grimes*
> Kyle O'Reilly
> Velveteen Dream (talent-wise)
> Roderick Strong
> Bobby Fish
> Austin Theory
> Grizzled Young Veterans
> Breezango
> *Tyler Bate*
> *Trent Seven*
> WALTER
> Noam Dar
> Subculture (Mark Andrews and Flash Morgan Webster)
> Nathan Frazer
> Pretty Deadly
> Amir Jordan
> *Becky Lynch*
> *Charlotte Flair*
> *Asuka*
> *Ruby Riott*
> *Zelina Vega (if she returns soon)*
> Bayley
> Sasha Banks
> Rhea Ripley
> Nikki Cross
> Alexa Bliss (her old self)
> *Candice LeRae*
> Dakota Kai
> Toni Storm
> Io Shirai
> Indi Hartwell
> Ember Moon
> Sarray
> Kacy Catanzaro
> *Jinny*
> Kay Lee Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it's really not at all since only NXT competes with their shows quality-wise
> 
> I would've said Smackdown months ago, but I'm honestly worn out with Roman Reigns beating the popular fan favorites for nearly a year (and counting); so it takes a noticeable dip in entertainment for me.


What a train wreck raw was last night. I'm still trying to figure out why every match was an upset. Kofi wins twice and lashley hadn't lost in well over a year. At least not by pinfall


DammitChrist said:


> I do believe in the 'power of positivity,' so this list might get a bit lengthy
> 
> I'll bold my top favorites atm though.
> 
> I enjoy pretty much anything involving:
> 
> 
> *Daniel Bryan (formerly)*
> *AJ Styles (with Omos)*
> *Seth Rollins*
> *Edge (formerly)*
> *Sami Zayn*
> *Kevin Owens*
> *Dolph Ziggler*
> *Randy Orton*
> *Cesaro*
> New Day (all 3 members)
> Riddle
> Aleister Black
> Drew McIntyre
> The Miz
> John Morrison
> Braun Strowman
> Mustafa Ali
> Murphy
> Drew Gulak
> Usos
> Street Profits
> Sheamus
> Robert Roode
> Akira Tozawa
> Angel Garza
> Shinsuke Nakamura
> Ricochet
> R-Truth
> Mansoor
> Brian Kendrick (formerly)
> Tony Nese
> Ariya Daivari
> Jordan Devlin
> Kushida
> *Tommaso Ciampa*
> *Adam Cole*
> *Pete Dunne*
> *Johnny Gargano*
> *Cameron Grimes*
> Kyle O'Reilly
> Velveteen Dream (talent-wise)
> Roderick Strong
> Bobby Fish
> Austin Theory
> Grizzled Young Veterans
> Breezango
> *Tyler Bate*
> *Trent Seven*
> WALTER
> Noam Dar
> Subculture (Mark Andrews and Flash Morgan Webster)
> Nathan Frazer
> Pretty Deadly
> Amir Jordan
> *Becky Lynch*
> *Charlotte Flair*
> *Asuka*
> *Ruby Riott*
> *Zelina Vega (if she returns soon)*
> Bayley
> Sasha Banks
> Rhea Ripley
> Nikki Cross
> Alexa Bliss (her old self)
> *Candice LeRae*
> Dakota Kai
> Toni Storm
> Io Shirai
> Indi Hartwell
> Ember Moon
> Sarray
> Kacy Catanzaro
> *Jinny*
> Kay Lee Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it's really not at all since only NXT competes with their shows quality-wise
> 
> I would've said Smackdown months ago, but I'm honestly worn out with Roman Reigns beating the popular fan favorites for nearly a year (and counting); so it takes a noticeable dip in entertainment for me.


No bray Wyatt huh. Damn almost everyone but him it's cool I get it. Just haven't seen many people with that many likes it refreshing good stuff!


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> No bray Wyatt huh.


He hates Bray. 

Honestly now, I may disagree with DC on some things (Bray and AEW being two of them), but he's a great user.

Back to things that I enjoy: Finn's character ever since he returned to NXT. Cool promos and he's showing more personality. I didn't like his main roster run.


----------



## Mattw6

Rozzop said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Cena would have been an all time GOAT heel imo. He had the charisma and ferosity in his promos. He owned that crowd at One Night Stand against RVD. It was just his babyface schtick was painful to watch. Imo of course.
> 
> Heels are more fun to watch and listen to aren't they. I prefer most wrestlers heel version of themselves ranging from Guerrero to Hogan to HBK.


Yeah I hardly ever root for babyfaces. Every now and then the heel isn't good so I'll go face then. I do enjoy Becky Lynch. I want edge to come back as a heel like the old days with that fire. Never was a roman fan till he turned. Can't get enough of Miz (heal up soon), bray Wyatt sells crazy so well I love it. I kinda want him to get a lil darker but with the crazy weird upbeat side too. I'd be down for another Daniel Bryan heel run too.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> He hates Bray.
> 
> Honestly now, I may disagree with DC on some things (Bray and AEW being two of them), but he's a great user.
> 
> Back to things that I enjoy: Finn's character ever since he returned to NXT. Cool promos and he's showing more personality. I didn't like his main roster run.


His prince run has been incredible at 1st when he won the title after kross' injury I rolled my eyes but every match he got better and better and it didn't take long for me to get on board. Also idc if people disagree I understand why some don't like bray no matter not every will ever agree I love a healthy debate.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> His prince run has been incredible at 1st when he won the title after kross' injury I rolled my eyes but every match he got better and better and it didn't take long for me to get on board. Also idc if people disagree I understand why some don't like bray no matter not every will ever agree I love a healthy debate.


I respect people for speaking their truth esp if it's not in a disrespectful manner. So he's cool I appreciate his honesty. Back to business so glad Rhea retained I really thought Charlotte was gonna take it but it'll prob happen at hiac


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> I respect people for speaking their truth esp if it's not in a disrespectful manner. So he's cool I appreciate his honesty. Back to business so glad Rhea retained I really thought Charlotte was gonna take it but it'll prob happen at hiac


Sometimes losing the title quick is good for young stars cause it allows them to build up the resume hence Charlotte she's only won that many titles cause she lost em all too


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Wow, that's an impressive list! I was really looking forward to your thoughts, glad you're back btw.
> 
> I was actually not trying to bash AEW (even though I'm not a fan of their product), but I found that reply funny. I agree that NXT is great. I used to bash Roman, but he's growing on me. Jimmy returning made things more interesting tbh.


I haven't tried to invest in aew yet but they got a nice roster. NXT has been the best show consistently for a few years now. They keep the feuds fresh and the repeats are the ones worthy of it not just everyone gets a rematch I kinda don't like that concept. In what world do people lose titles and get an automatic rematch. Yes it happens in boxing but only when it's written into the contract


----------



## Chelsea

Mattw6 said:


> I haven't tried to invest in aew yet but they got a nice roster. NXT has been the best show consistently for a few years now. They keep the feuds fresh and the repeats are the ones worthy of it not just everyone gets a rematch I kinda don't like that concept. In what world do people lose titles and get an automatic rematch. Yes it happens in boxing but only when it's written into the contract


I didn't pay much attention to NXT until Finn returned to the brand in October 2019. I was intrigued about his new character once The Fiend destroyed him at SummerSlam. Him turning heel on Gargano was great, I enjoyed that feud. Then I started to watch the shows on a regular basis.

One thing I love about NXT is that they know how to blend the in-ring action with sports-entertainment. Kross & Scarlett, Grimes & DiBiase, Lumis, The Way, Hit Row, Escobar and LA Knight are delivering in the sports-entertainment department.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I didn't pay much attention to NXT until Finn returned to the brand in October 2019. I was intrigued about his new character once The Fiend destroyed him at SummerSlam. Him turning heel on Gargano was great, I enjoyed that feud. Then I started to watch the shows on a regular basis.
> 
> One thing I love about NXT is that they know how to blend the in-ring action with sports-entertainment. Kross & Scarlett, Grimes & DiBiase, Lumis, The Way, Hit Row, Escobar and LA Knight are delivering in the sports-entertainment department.


Yeah NXT is the best most consistently good show of the 3 smackdown is much improved but raw is embarrassingly bad and there's no reason for it besides the creative team and the stories and also their terribly use of talent. They booked asuka like a chump lately and carried raw thru the pandemic and put on good matches every week. When Becky gave her the title she put her over and asuka was instantly a top star and WWE apparently doesn't care to reward the superstars who carried them thru the weirdness without fans and mostly it worked it was better than nothing new to watch at all. I'm actually thankful cause WWE gave me something to look forward to every week it was literally the only thing with new content for like 6 months.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I didn't pay much attention to NXT until Finn returned to the brand in October 2019. I was intrigued about his new character once The Fiend destroyed him at SummerSlam. Him turning heel on Gargano was great, I enjoyed that feud. Then I started to watch the shows on a regular basis.
> 
> One thing I love about NXT is that they know how to blend the in-ring action with sports-entertainment. Kross & Scarlett, Grimes & DiBiase, Lumis, The Way, Hit Row, Escobar and LA Knight are delivering in the sports-entertainment department.


Balor is ready for another main roster run as the prince and idk what they are waiting for. He's so good now better than alot of guys who continuously take up spots, as is now he's a top mid card/main eventer like Rollins basically. It would freshen things up alot and also Io should be up already I mean stick her with asuka and Kairi sane if she ever comes back and have em dominate the tag division for awhile till they need em for singles feuds. Seems to write itself to a point and yet they keep feeding us garbage esp raw yest episode was one of the worst ever I think none of it made sense.


----------



## Mattw6

I just rewatched the Miz priest match and I figured how.he tore his ACL. It was a bad landing on a kick off the top rope by priest and he landed with all his weight hard on the knee and you can tell by the reaction he knew he was hurt right away and like a champ he finished unlike alot of others in the past who quit mid way thru a match cause of a broken finger. Mad respect for not calling it off on a ppv too that's a company man if I've ever seen one takes so much pride in his work. Hope he heals up and come back better than ever and as a comedy act but serious ass kicking heel Miz I need it in about 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Chelsea

Something I enjoy: Toni Storm's new finisher. It's SICK.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Something I enjoy: Toni Storm's new finisher. It's SICK.


That's cool can't wait to see it.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> That's cool can't wait to see it.


The creative team for NXT is far and above the best imo. Switch some of them over to raw lol


----------



## InexorableJourney

If you miss an episode, or indeed dozens and dozens of them in a row, you don't actually miss a thing.


----------



## FriedTofu

Indi and Lumis storyline
Sheamus bullying smaller wrestlers
RKO-bro odd couple pairing
Roman Reigns dominant run
MVP's promos for Lashley
IC title scene with multiple contenders


----------



## Lorromire

Atm, MVP and Lashley. That's about it.


----------



## Mattw6

Amazing how they built mvp and lashley from the ashes into the top guys. They need to use some of that magic to build a few more serious title contenders. ATM I don't know who is gonna beat roman or lashley unless McIntyre wins it back but idk seems like a Cena story and I don't like it. He should've won at backlash if that was the plan or have drew do other things for a few build him back up and have him come back with a vengeance. Otherwise they got serious work to do or we better get used to lashley and roman as champs. I'm fine with that just hurts their runs a lil not so much roman but lashley hasn't really beaten anyone except drew and they booked him to lose to Kofi which I still don't get. What a dumb way to have lashley lose after almost 2 years without a real loss. Puzzling....
I'll still watch in the hopes they eventually turn some things around


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Something I enjoy: Toni Storm's new finisher. It's SICK.


I just saw it that might end up helping her get a good push.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Something I enjoy: Toni Storm's new finisher. It's SICK.


Something I enjoy episodes of NXT. Thoroughly enjoying Grimes/dibiase, the way, Kross, Balor, plenty more. The only thing I'm not a fan of yet is Raquel as champ idk why he just doesn't appeal to me. Hope someone better takes the title and maybe a good feud will help Raquel. I actually am looking forward to an eventual Dakota Raquel feud that'll be interesting.


----------



## Mattw6

Mattw6 said:


> Something I enjoy episodes of NXT. Thoroughly enjoying Grimes/dibiase, the way, Kross, Balor, plenty more. The only thing I'm not a fan of yet is Raquel as champ idk why he just doesn't appeal to me. Hope someone better takes the title and maybe a good feud will help Raquel. I actually am looking forward to an eventual Dakota Raquel feud that'll be interesting.


Hit row is a great use of talent I'm digging it. Swerve is all of a sudden a threat and glad ashante thee Adonis was given direction too 205 live was a waste for them. Would like to see em eventually get promoted together as hit row


----------



## Mattw6

Kinda feel bad for Tony nese and daivari cause they got squashed and they were beating swerve and ashante on 205 for like a year. Top dollar is a beast and swerve is a much better leader than I ever thought. I'm impressed with NXT character development and storylines lately. Making raw look worse smackdown is good but still has head scratching moments. I like that NXT isn't afraid to make someone champ that you wouldn't expect. Super predictable matches are only good when it's a squash match. They are gonna some guys on raw soon. There's some good feuds waiting to happen. Balor is ready now they should pull the trigger. His promos are awesome love his intro and in ring skills have improved so much since he was on Main roster. He doesn't need another NXT title reign. I'm not sure he has anything left to prove or improve on NXT


----------



## Mattw6

I am pleasantly surprised Reed won the NA title. That's excellent booking. The tsunami is pretty sick finisher. It's simple and devastating. if I was a new fan I'd think NXT was THE show.


----------



## Wizak10

Roman Reigns


----------



## Chelsea

Something I enjoy: WWE is celebrating May 19 by uploading Kane matches on YouTube.

That's gotta be... That's gotta be Kane! That's gotta be Kane!!!


----------



## Chelsea

More:

Bayley's heel promos
Roman acting like he's not impressed while Heyman is praising him
Seth destroying Cesaro and looking possessed
Apollo still being Intercontinental Champion after pinning Big E
Aleister Black returning


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> More:
> 
> Bayley's heel promos
> Roman acting like he's not impressed while Heyman is praising him
> Seth destroying Cesaro and looking possessed
> Apollo still being Intercontinental Champion after pinning Big E
> Aleister Black returning


You ever notice how Heyman stares at Roman? To me it's him subtly laying the seeds for when he turns on Roman. If Lesnar comes back he needs Heyman alot more than Roman and it would make for some good tv. Regardless tho I think it's inevitable that Heyman turns on him.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> More:
> 
> Bayley's heel promos
> Roman acting like he's not impressed while Heyman is praising him
> Seth destroying Cesaro and looking possessed
> Apollo still being Intercontinental Champion after pinning Big E
> Aleister Black returning


I never understood bayleys appeal till her heel turn now she's one of my favs and I'm so glad aleister black is back I always liked him for awhile I thought he was gonna be released


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Roman Reigns and the Uso's.

Eva Marie's return.

And thats about it, everything else is terrible.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Roman Reigns and the* Uso's.*
> 
> Eva Marie's return.
> 
> And thats about it, everything else is terrible.


I'll give you a bit of kudos for actually saying something that is true with the bolded names being a positive highlight.

Unfortunately, the rest of what you wrote (that isn't bolded) gets a big yikes from me here.

[QOTE="Emmanuelle, post: 78738599, member: 724856"] Jim burying Melting Dave for his idiotic comments on Zelina was great. "He jumped on that dirt sheet writers thing that she said like these AEW apologists hop on everybody when they say you know this show actually sucks." So true. [/QOTE]

You just proved my point about how others perceive you to be idiotic about a non-burial, and about something that isn't true at all 😂


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DammitChrist said:


> I'll give you a bit of kudos for actually saying something that is true with the bolded names being a positive highlight.
> 
> Unfortunately, the rest of what you wrote (that isn't bolded) gets a big yikes from me here.


And? Whats your point? That we all need to share the same opinion as you and only like what you like?

Seriously a thread about what individual people enjoy in the current product and DC has to point out how wrong people are for enjoying what they enjoy. Give it a rest mate.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And? Whats your point? *That we all need to share the same opinion as you and only like what you like?*


No, that's just you projecting your frustrations out to me.



> Seriously a thread about what individual people enjoy in the current product and DC has to point out how wrong people are for enjoying what they enjoy. Give it a rest mate.


It's just laughable that you only enjoy one actual *good/entertaining* act in today's talented roster. That's all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DammitChrist said:


> No, that's just you projecting your frustrations out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just laughable that you only enjoy one actual *good/entertaining* act in today's talented roster. That's all.


Projecting? You literally mocked my statement on what I enjoy in the current WWE because you have this weird complex where everyone needs to share your exact opinions and think exactly like you.

You literally backed up this insane idea with the rest of your post. You act like you're judge and jury over what is entertaining and what people are allowed to be entertained by. You're the absolute worst. And its even worse when on top of this you have zero ability to accept any critique of wrestlers you like. You're so eager and happy to shit on everything else and everyone else, acting like your opinion is the be all end all of everything, and you have zero ability to accept that other people might have differing opinions.

Its laughable that you continue to act like every Pro Wrestler is great at everything and pathetic that you have such an ego to where you think your opinion has to be shared by all.


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I was cool moments ago; but please excuse me for getting heated on here due to that obnoxious reply that I just received.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Projecting? You literally mocked my statement on what I enjoy in the current WWE because you have this weird complex where *everyone needs to share your exact opinions and think exactly like you.*


I just LOVE how you STILL continue to project your bitterness out to me when you continue to bash wrestling fans who even DARE to appreciate the workrate, or for being delighted over the majority of the current roster who ARE talented (regardless of your blind hatred/criticism about them).

Nonsensical statements like the bolded part is why you continue to get called out on here for your BS.



> You literally backed up this insane idea with the rest of your post. You act like you're judge and jury over what is entertaining and what people are allowed to be entertained by. You're the absolute worst. And its even worse when on top of this you have zero ability to accept any critique of wrestlers you like. You're so eager and happy to shit on everything else and everyone else, acting like your opinion is the be all end all of everything, and you have zero ability to accept that other people might have differing opinions.


I just call everything how I see it. You can rightfully fuck off with this absurd idea (which is wrong btw) that I'm somehow the "worst." You ridicule the passionate 'smarks' so often on here because many of them are appreciative of talents that are great wrestlers who just happen to have an Indy background, but yet you want to sit there with a straight face and falsely accuse ME of being judgmental (when that accusation actually fits you perfectly)?

At least 80% of ALL my posts over the past several years have mostly been me being positive about aspects of the product(s) that I genuinely enjoy, which I KNOW sounds like such a foreign concept to you due to the fact that you're hopelessly miserable on here all the time. However, you've been so fixated on the other 20% of my posts where I get negative on here (which just happen to be more frequent than usual lately since I'm dealing with folks like you trying to push me too). I do *NOT *need to cave in to cynical individuals such as yourself who desperately want me to criticize something that I GENUINELY enjoy in wrestling. I'll do that whenever I feel like it, and it for damn sure won't be on your terms.

I am aware of differing opinions (which is really something that should never be said to me), but that doesn't mean that I shouldn't call out nonsense when I see it; especially when some other folks like to pass off their opinions as "facts." Maybe that's why I fire back by doing the same since it's perfectly acceptable for them (like you) to be obnoxious about it?

Anyway, I do have the ability to accept differing opinions. I just don't respect you (or whatever you have to say on here) because you're genuinely and truly THE *worst.*



> *Its laughable that you continue to act like every Pro Wrestler is great at everything* and pathetic that you have such an ego to where you think your opinion has to be shared by all.


See, this is what I'm talking about here. You're still spitting out that awful strawman argument that jumped the shark YEARS ago.

My ego has grown more over the past few years in order to counter bitter/obnoxious posters with HUGE egos like yourself who continue to pass off their mediocre takes as "facts." Accept that you're in the wrong here, and quit wasting more of my time


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Randy Orton is always pretty darn good even when he is in "no fucks given" mode. Reigns has been pretty good lately and Daniel Bryan being there's a few more things I can usually find some entertainment in as well.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, I was cool moments ago; but please excuse me for getting heated on here due to that obnoxious reply that I just received.
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE how you STILL continue to project your bitterness out to me when you continue to bash wrestling fans who even DARE to appreciate the workrate, or for being delighted over the majority of the current roster who ARE talented (regardless of your blind hatred/criticism about them).
> 
> Nonsensical statements like the bolded part is why you continue to get called out on here for your BS.
> 
> 
> 
> I just call everything how I see it. You can rightfully fuck off with this absurd idea (which is wrong btw) that I'm somehow the "worst." You ridicule the passionate 'smarks' so often on here because many of them are appreciative of talents that are great wrestlers who just happen to have an Indy background, but yet you want to sit there with a straight face and falsely accuse ME of being judgmental (when that accusation actually fits you perfectly)?
> 
> At least 80% of ALL my posts over the past several years have mostly been me being positive about aspects of the product(s) that I genuinely enjoy, which I KNOW sounds like such a foreign concept to you due to the fact that you're hopelessly miserable on here all the time. However, you've been so fixated on the other 20% of my posts where I get negative on here (which just happen to be more frequent than usual lately since I'm dealing with folks like you trying to push me too). I do *NOT *need to cave in to cynical individuals such as yourself who desperately want me to criticize something that I GENUINELY enjoy in wrestling. I'll do that whenever I feel like it, and it for damn sure won't be on your terms.
> 
> I am aware of differing opinions (which is really something that should never be said to me), but that doesn't mean that I shouldn't call out nonsense when I see it; especially when some other folks like to pass off their opinions as "facts." Maybe that's why I fire back by doing the same since it's perfectly acceptable for them (like you) to be obnoxious about it?
> 
> Anyway, I do have the ability to accept differing opinions. I just don't respect you (or whatever you have to say on here) because you're genuinely and truly THE *worst.*
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is what I'm talking about here. You're still spitting out that awful strawman argument that jumped the shark YEARS ago.
> 
> My ego has grown more over the past few years in order to counter bitter/obnoxious posters with HUGE egos like yourself who continue to pass off their mediocre takes as "facts." Accept that you're in the wrong here, and quit wasting more of my time


Nobody is going to read all of that.


----------



## DammitChrist

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nobody is going to read all of that.


Well, thank you for that. It's probably for the best that they don't too


----------



## Deathiscoming

Nothing at all. But if I were to bother watching the current product, I'd say Roman Reigns is the only thing. I wish I could say Cesaros push, but it's 5-6 years too late.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DammitChrist said:


> Well, thank you for that. It's probably for the best that they don't too


I do what I can


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

DC techincally you wasted his time on getting on him about his opinion on a "something you enjoy about current WWE" thread. I like you and respect but you need to chill sometimes.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm booking DC vs. Eva inside HIAC.

Back on topic: I just realized how stacked SmackDown's "heel division" is. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Apollo Crews and Jey Uso are like the top 5 heels on SD right now and all of them are doing a great job. Can't wait to see more of heel Aleister Black too. SD is fucking awesome.


----------



## Upstart474

I honestly enjoy WWE then, now, and forever. The current WWE female roster is slightly more talented than the male roster. Becky Lynch, Auska, and Charlotte are legends and will never be forgotten. Roman Reigns is currently unstoppable in the whole WWE roster, a super Cena. Bryan, Seth Rollins, and AJ Styles are ripe to be main eventers. Overall, the current roster has more talent than WWE Attitude Era but does not have the megastar wrestler like Austin and The Rock.


----------



## Chelsea

The fact that the main champions look like some damn real champions. 



Spoiler: NXT Champion

















Spoiler: Universal Champion

















Spoiler: WWE Champion















I'm officially an anti-smark.


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, that’s disappointing then since anti-smarks are a really obnoxious bunch.


----------



## peowulf

I like Riddle. He's funny.


----------



## Chelsea

The mid-card champions.



Spoiler: Intercontinental Champion

















Spoiler: United States Champion















Grimes feuding with LA Knight.



Spoiler: To The Moon. Dummy. Yeah.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

peowulf said:


> I like Riddle. He's funny.


He's good at using this as an asset because a carefree happy stoner should be a comical based character especially with how he communicates with the rest of the Raw roster.


----------



## Hangman

Mandy Rose's backside.

Everything else about WWE is complete unwatchable shit.


----------



## Kishido

Roman's entrance and that's it.

Still better as AEW


----------



## HBurns

NXT being the one show I can watch without skipping anything, at least right now lol. I'm intrigued by pretty much everything that's going on and nothing makes me cringe like on other programs. Also has the angle I'm most looking forward to right now which is Tian Sha/Xia and Mercedes. That last segment was great with the mark on the hand, gave me some Grudge vibes or something. Much more effective than just having someone appear like usual.


----------



## Mattw6

I used to not be a fan of Roman mostly because he was always a Babyface and I didn't think he had a good heel character in him. Good heels have to be fire on the mic and he wasn't very good but since he's been with heyman he has improved dramatically. It's actually a little weird how little Heyman talks.


----------



## Mattw6

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nobody is going to read all of that.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Mattw6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect people for speaking their truth esp if it's not in a disrespectful manner. So he's cool I appreciate his honesty. Back to business so glad Rhea retained I really thought Charlotte was gonna take it but it'll prob happen at hiac
> 
> 
> 
> Raw needs to build up the women's division cause it's really dumb that Charlotte gets title shot after title shot. I don't even mind Charlotte but it would be nice to see her in a good non title feud and some new challengers for the title. They should have Rhea hold it for awhile and have Charlotte or whoever win it at SummerSlam or something. Actually it prob won't happen but it would be cool if Becky came back and screwed Charlotte from winning the title and they could have a good non title feud.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> I didn't pay much attention to NXT until Finn returned to the brand in October 2019. I was intrigued about his new character once The Fiend destroyed him at SummerSlam. Him turning heel on Gargano was great, I enjoyed that feud. Then I started to watch the shows on a regular basis.
> 
> One thing I love about NXT is that they know how to blend the in-ring action with sports-entertainment. Kross & Scarlett, Grimes & DiBiase, Lumis, The Way, Hit Row, Escobar and LA Knight are delivering in the sports-entertainment department.


That feud with Finn and gargano was good. I like gargano better now as a heel and with the way. And agree on the rest, NXT has some great segments and feuds lately and they've done a good job of introducing new wrestlers. I remember cross' first appearance I was blown away by his entrance I hope he stays undefeated when he gets called up and when he loses I hope it's to someone worth losing to like roman, Orton ect.


----------



## Mattw6

Rozzop said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Cena would have been an all time GOAT heel imo. He had the charisma and ferosity in his promos. He owned that crowd at One Night Stand against RVD. It was just his babyface schtick was painful to watch. Imo of course.
> 
> Heels are more fun to watch and listen to aren't they. I prefer most wrestlers heel version of themselves ranging from Guerrero to Hogan to HBK.


I agree I love heels. There's been a few babyfaces thru the years but I also prefer most heel versions. Dx was cool and I loved stone cold as a Babyface cause he was more of a tweener.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Yep, I used that intro when I opened this thread
> 
> I'm excited for Gargano/Reed inside a steel cage tonight on NXT. That match should be fun. What do you think?


I love that Reed won cause if that was raw or smackdown it wouldn't have happened most likely. I didn't think he was gonna win and I enjoy when people win that you wouldn't expect.


----------



## Mattw6

theclaymorekick said:


> Maybe you're right, but Reed is a good wrestler and I wanna see him winning tonight.


I like reed too but I expected WWE to


Emmanuelle said:


> His last Firefly Fun House segment was very good. He was trying to convince himself and the audience that everything was fine, when it was obvious that he didn't feel that way. He perfectly expressed his desperation. And his "feud" with Abby The Witch was hilarious, remember "Witches Be Wildin" and then him telling Abby "Be Gone" after greeting the other puppets. It was such good shit.
> 
> I agree with the idea of him being obsessed with winning the title. That can be fun.


That Abby stuff was funny forgot about that.


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Some other interesting storylines from NXT: Franky Monet messing with the women's division and the Dakota/Raquel alliance (I like Raquel as a dominant heel champion, but it seems that she's turning face. Raquel giving Mercedes props after their match got Dakota mad. I can see Dakota turning on Raquel soon, but until then Raquel needs more feuds.)
> 
> And back to SmackDown: Nakamura stealing Corbin's crown was nice. I'm wondering if this leads to a new King of the Ring tournament. I'd like to see that because I'm tired of this King Corbin gimmick.


I enjoy Rick boogs with Nakamura. It was one of the better premiers from NXT imo especially cause it was unexpected.


----------



## Mattw6

I enjoyed the beat down Roman gave the mysterios. I just hope the Usos go full heel under Roman. I love Jey as a heel now I wanna see Jimmy turn.


----------



## Tomzy95

Reigns
Sasha
Bianca
Bayley
Lashley
Becky (if she counts technically)


----------



## Chelsea

Kross and Roman defeating some Internet darlings this month was fun.

And what about the chemistry between Seth and Bayley? That's a nice heel duo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Some. But there will be others I forgot about.

MVP and Lashley
Reigns and Usos
Rollins and Cesaro Single matches
Sheamus
LA Knight and Cameron Grimes
Mandy and Dana
Bronson Reed
Kross
Lumis
Zayn
Nakamura


Oh and some Goth Girl on one of the Thunderdome monitors


----------



## Chelsea

Yeah, that attire is dope.



Spoiler: Mandy















And Sami using Karmic Justice against KO is hilarious.


----------



## Chasingamymatt

Roman has been cracking. Im going to ignore the fact that WWE doesnt have a face to chase and beat him,ignore the odd bump and just say i never expected him to be as good a heel as is he is now. Now WWE build a face to kick his smug ass!


----------



## rich110991

Broken Skull Sessions


----------



## Chelsea

More: Kross feuding with The Way and Swerve becoming North American Champion


----------



## tommo010

Xia Li and Tian Sha stuff
Riddle and Orton stuff
MVP in his manager role, giving Heyman a run for his money lately

I wanna say Rhea being champion but shes stuck in the Flair void and booking of her character is all over the place........is she a face is she a heel I dunno


----------



## Chelsea

An underrated NXT tag team consisting of Aliyah and Jessi Kamea. They should be treated better.


----------



## A-55 Man

Emmanuelle said:


> Yeah, that attire is dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sami using Karmic Justice against KO is hilarious.


How do you not feature Mandy Rose more than they do?


----------



## Trishfever

I like that WWE wrestlers _don’t bleed_, do chair shots to the head or use piledrivers anymore.

I also like the attires Io Shirai and Dakota Kai wore on the June 29, 2021 episode of NXT.


----------



## Chelsea

The fact that Zelina Vega is back!


----------



## Chelsea

Some updates:

Reigns reuniting with The Usos
Tegan Nox and Shotzi debuting on SD and beating Natalya and Tamina
The fact that Toni Storm is joining the SD roster too
Rollins recalling his 2015 cash-in on Reigns, then Edge recalling the moment when Rollins tried to break his neck in 2014


----------



## Mattw6

Emmanuelle said:


> Kross and Roman defeating some Internet darlings this month was fun.
> 
> And what about the chemistry between Seth and Bayley? That's a nice heel duo.


I'm so bummed out bayley got hurt but maybe when she gets back she'll get a good push. I hated seeing her keep losing anyway. Also I would like to see Roman go after lashley to have both titles. His current persona would wanna be undisputed champ it would work seamlessly and even have uses be double tag champs or even go after the mid card titles separately. They prob won't do any of that but I think it would be cool


----------



## Chelsea

Update:

Joe Gacy & Harland
Cameron Grimes as NA Champion
Legado Del Fantasma feuding with Tony D'Angelo
Toxic Attraction holding the NXT women's gold
Edge & Damian Priest
Heel Kevin Owens
Theory as US Champion

Pretty much NXT 2.0 and RAW stuff.

I enjoyed NXT when I started this thread too, but I found SD way more enjoyable than RAW - now it's the other way around as RAW is okay and SD is awful.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Randy Orton
Drew McIntyre
AJ Styles
Angel

All in my bed at the same time


----------



## Brad Boyd

Catalanotto said:


> Randy Orton
> Drew McIntyre
> AJ Styles
> Angel
> 
> All in my bed at the same time


You gotta include Omos and Otis in there. Im sure they're super kinky.


----------



## PeepNation08

A lot of the in-ring work these days. The quality has gone up imo. The problem lies in the storytelling, booking and the lack of charismatic stars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I watch an episode of WWE right after watching AEW and it helps the WWE show go from feeling like hot garbage to tolerable by comparison.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Coming to this forum to read all the funny shit yall got to say.


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> Randy Orton
> Drew McIntyre
> AJ Styles
> Angel
> 
> All in my bed at the same time


Too bad they're already in mine 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

It's still NXT UK and Raw for me.

Every other show is just mediocre.

Cameron Grimes, Roderick Strong, Carmelo Hayes, and Santos Escobar (to a lesser extent) are the only ones on NXT 2.0 that I'm invested in at this point.

Sami Zayn, Charlotte Flair, and Drew McIntyre (to a lesser extent) are carrying that horrid show that is Smackdown nowadays. Every other talent that I like on there is either stuck/lost in direction or booked to be irrelevant.


----------



## Chelsea

keithf40 said:


> Too bad they're already in mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## iarwain

RK Bro
Sami Zayn
Cowboy Brock, but he's gone for now


----------



## TripleG

They have heavyweights.

I know that shouldn't be a big deal, but they typically keep believable guys like Lashley, Lesnar, and Reigns in the title picture, making the main event scene feel like a true HEAYVWEIGHT division.

Back in the 80s, this wouldn't have been a big deal. But nowadays, with so much focus on action and high spots and flippy stuff, its actually refreshing to have a guy like Lashley who just knocks the crap out of guys.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Roman Reigns is the best thing in wrestling this decade.

The womens division is on fire once again and I cant wait for Bayley.

RKBRO is fantastic thrown together tag team done right.

Every division in WWE is the best in NA right now. AEW and Impact are far far behind in every aspect.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody.


----------



## Adapting

Those 24/7 title segments got my attention. Enjoying them.


----------



## Chelsea

NXT 2.0 featuring 24 women on the latest show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chelsea said:


> Don't you dare be sour and list those damn things that you like. My list would look like this:
> 
> Karrion Kross as NXT Champion
> The storyline between Cameron Grimes and Ted DiBiase
> The Way & the storyline between Indi Hartwell and Dexter Lumis
> Legado Del Fantasma (Santos Escobar is great)
> Hit Row
> Seth Rollins' current SmackDown Savior gimmick
> The Intercontinental Championship scene involving Apollo Crews, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Big E
> Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode as a tag team (sad that they lost the titles last night)
> Aleister Black's vignettes
> The storyline between Roman Reigns, Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso
> 
> As you can see, I listed 5 things from NXT and 5 things from SmackDown. I'm glad that I started watching SD again.


lol, Chels

your list has been destroyed in 1 year 

what i enjoy about DubDubE is that its live on nights i have other shit to do xD


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, Chels
> 
> your list has been destroyed in 1 year
> 
> what i enjoy about DubDubE is that its live on nights i have other shit to do xD


I fucking hate WWE, but I mod this section so what can I do 

In August 2021 I felt that it was nothing left for me to see in the company.

But here I am 8 months later still trying to enjoy things. Life sucks and then you die


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chelsea said:


> I fucking hate WWE, but I mod this section so what can I do
> 
> In August 2021 I felt that it was nothing left for me to see in the company.
> 
> But here I am 8 months later still trying to enjoy things. Life sucks and then you die


We have space for you in the Dubbalos cult Chels - just give the ‘positivity pledge’ and you’re in xD


----------



## Blonde

Cody Rhodes and Becky Lynch


----------



## omaroo

Edge and his new character.
Despise that prick riddle but find RKBro the most entertaining tag team in the company.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk




----------



## Tobiyama

the nxt 2.0 women's division


----------



## Rockymin

Alexa Bliss! But she hasn't been on in months now, so nothing currently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Loving Seth/Cody for a month now. Hoping the match this Sunday is a banger.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

NXT booking. The show flows perfectly most weeks.


----------



## Chelsea

Gunther is great, especially with his new physique. I really hope he'll become a star, I love the guy. One of the only good things about SmackDown (Sami Zayn would be the other).


----------



## Klive Iverson

24/7
Gunther
Wendy Choo
Roman
Judgment Day


----------



## Piers

NXT


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

My favorite part of the current WWE product is after sitting through the insufferable drizzling shits that is Smackdown on a Friday night I can tune into AEW Rampage and be reminded that things could always be worse.


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> My favorite part of the current WWE product is after sitting through the insufferable drizzling shits that is Smackdown on a Friday night I can tune into AEW Rampage and be reminded that things could always be worse.


Unlike Smackdown, Rampage is a pretty good wrestling show.


----------



## Chelsea

Raquel Rodriguez deserves a mention. Great look, impressive in-ring ability & also charismatic. She better become a star.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

Klive Iverson said:


> 24/7
> Gunther
> Wendy Choo
> Roman
> Judgment Day


This made me realize how Roman didn't become 24/7 champion yet. He needs 3 titles, poor guy only got 2.


----------



## Chelsea

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> This made me realize how Roman didn't become 24/7 champion yet. He needs 3 titles, poor guy only got 2.


OMG! They buried Roman!

You bastards!


----------



## Chelsea

Malik Blade and Edris Enofé are pretty entertaining


----------



## Klive Iverson

I think Malik and Enofe will go far because the Africans are getting huge pushes on the main roster.


----------



## keithf40

Raw and this forum 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Street Profit guy that can jump really high. He's fun to watch.


----------



## Silent Servant

Mandy Rose holding a title belt.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Sasha Banks being suspended indefinitely is my favorite part of the product so far in 2022.


----------



## Chelsea

Hopefully I'll be enjoying Max Du-PRI's SmackDown run. Now watch him get released in two months or something...

But honestly, I'm excited about the hottest new modeling agency, Maximum Male Models. I want to see how hot they really are... And also to see them headline Paris Fashion Week. Sounds sexay.


----------



## PeepNation08

Judgment Day
The Bloodline
Gunther
Mandy Rose ([emoji7])
Bianca Belair
Carmelo Hayes
Trick Williams
Nikkita Lyons 
Solo Sikoa
RK-Bro 
Austin Theory 

To be more specific from my last post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWPunk

I'm enjoying everyone losing to Roman Reigns and now he's reducing his schedule and taking the title with him.


----------



## mnvikings

RKBro
Alexa Bliss
Alpha Academy
Lashley
Toxic Attraction
Cody Rhodes


----------



## Brad Boyd

I'll start off by saying a few

-Kevin Owens & This Elias/Ezekiel thing is quite fun and entertaining. Obviously WWE drags out storylines forever but these guys are all doing great at it.

-Joe Gacy, Tiffany Stratton, Santos Escobar, Tony D & Bron Breakker are all finding their groove on NXT

-Tag belts & World titles are all unified and I'm excited to see the outcome of that

-Omos being managed by MVP is something to look forward to

Not sure what else I'm missing but that's a start.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Randy Orton and Edge.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Nothing.

Brock's cowboy hat was cool


----------



## Kentucky34

Rollins
Riddle
Lynch
Owens
Rhodes


----------



## Geeee

Sometimes the show reviews from the various talking heads, such as Bryan Alvarez or JDFromNY are funny


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geeee said:


> Sometimes the show reviews from the various talking heads, such as Bryan Alvarez or JDFromNY are funny


JD driving a cgi car screaming "BRUUUUUUUCE! 🤪" though 😂


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

NXT


----------



## Nostalgia




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## [The_Game]

Brockkkkkk Lesnarrrr


----------



## Seth Grimes

The mid card titles are finally on people that actually are new, fresh, and generally interesting. Gunther and Theory are total opposites but both I'm really liking atm and look forward to whatever it is they're doing each week


----------



## Wridacule

Rhea Ripley 😍


----------



## PT_29

Not to say other promotions don't do it, but WWE does "Ämericana".


----------



## deadcool

About current WWE, I am interested in seeing how this whole Vince McMahon scandal unfolds. 

I don't enjoy anything about WWE content currently. Their product is hot garbage.


----------



## hdf561

Current WWE I like the bloodline and head of the table story


----------



## AJstylesLad

AJ Styles baby


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

AJstylesLad said:


> AJ Styles baby


Guy has been below par for years now, was way better in tna. Should cut his stupid hair to change his fortunes


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Charlotte and Sasha not being on the show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

otbr87 said:


> Charlotte and Sasha not being on the show


Becky Lynch and Bayley always big time carrying it and showing how much better they are than Charlotte and Sasha!


----------



## greasykid1

There is exactly one thing that I enjoy about WWE, and that is when the wrestlers get a decent amount of time to just go out there and wrestle. WWE have a huge chunk of the best wrestling talent on the planet, but they barely get time to wrestle except at PPVs.

Weekly TV is full of these talented people standing in the ring, waiting for the ads, video packages and promos to finish, before they get their 4 minute match slot, which itself has another commercial break in.

For almost 2 years, I have watched only the PPVs, and it's been a way better experience than trying to battle through 5 hours of ads and bullshit every week.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I litterally do not enjoy anything right now.

There is no one I enjoy, getting a push, who wrestles on the current product.

I mean I dispise Riddle, Miz, Orton, Reigns, Brock etc.....

The only guys on the roster I slightly enjoy are the Street Profits and Madcap Moss. But to be honest they are afterthoughts.

I do like AJ but he's been jobbed into irrelavency.


----------



## THE_OD

I always enjoy their underdog stories.
Wwe is the land of giants, the land of the mainstream, and land of the casuals. 
It's so much easier to get invested in an underdog in WWE, because it's not too far fetched to believe that the wrestler in question does not have the backing of the corporate machine, only thinking about profit.

That's why it's far more exciting when guys like Mick Foley, Eddie Guerrero, Daniel Bryan, Becky Lynch etc etc, and recently Liv Morgan finally get a push and a title win, its just a feel good moment that no other promotion can replicate.

I'm not Liv's biggest fan, and think she's not built for the job. But am I excited? Hell yes.
I'm interested to see where the story goes, and how long they keep the title on her. And I'm curious to see if she can step up and grow, will she be a John Cena, or a Kofi Kingston, now that she has been given the chance?


----------



## lagofala

Best production and vignettes in the industry. Also i really enjoy their backstage documentaries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Vince McMahon being gone. His 'creative' has been DOGSHIT for YEARS now. Even decades. There is enough of a sample size there where you can deduct by now that there is no chance of improvement with Vince being head of creative.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## DammitChrist

It’s still NXT UK and plenty of Raw for me 

Hopefully, there will be even more to enjoy with Vince being gone now


----------



## Chelsea

Heel Cora Jade and the very titillating Maximum Male Models, especially Man-SWAH


----------



## Jersey

Kayla Braxton
Thikkita ♌ns


----------



## OwenHartFan12345

Pretty much nothing, I do not watch the WWE anymore after WWE turned to PG


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Gigi


----------



## InexorableJourney

Current PPV quality


----------



## goldcharon4

Vince is forceble removed from the product which means I will be able to watch HHH/Paul Heyman show soon enough. Best days are up ahead brothers/sisters.


----------



## tommo010

Being back on the main roster


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Vince being gone!! It isn't the Attitude Era anymore, time for him to stay gone. Triple H getting rid of inauthentic shitty personas while bringing talent back to their strongest version, bringing back great talent, building stables, prioritizing the womens division, attempting to make the mens division feel worth watching again, and still no signs of Charlotte or Sasha! WWE is heading in the right direction.


----------



## Chelsea

otbr87 said:


> View attachment 129737
> 
> 
> View attachment 129738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129743
> 
> 
> View attachment 129739
> 
> 
> View attachment 129740
> 
> View attachment 129741
> 
> View attachment 129742
> 
> 
> 
> Vince being gone!! It isn't the Attitude Era anymore, time for him to stay gone. Triple H getting rid of inauthentic shitty personas while bringing talent back to their strongest version, bringing back great talent, building stables, prioritizing the womens division, attempting to make the mens division feel worth watching again, and still no signs of Charlotte or Sasha! WWE is heading in the right direction.


Damn. Reading your post really makes me excited about the product. You made some great points there.

I really can't believe Dakota, Kross and Scarlett are back already. This is amazing.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Damn. Reading your post really makes me excited about the product. You made some great points there.
> 
> I really can't believe Dakota, Kross and Scarlett are back already. This is amazing.


I like Drew McIntyre but Vince has buried him in the last 2 years, I'd rather see Karrion end Romans reign of terror, and with HHH in charge, that could potentially happen.

I'm more interested in Iyo than Bayley or Dakota, but that stable in general looks badass and 2 out of those 3 women have never looked more interesting than now, and even Iyo could potentially eclipse her NXT, Mexico and Japan work if booked properly, which is likely to happen.

Alexa has no character at the moment and has never been more bland, she needs something really important to do given her talent. Even though Karrion makes the mens division feel worth watching again, there's still something missing.....


















*LET HIM IN!








*


----------



## Chelsea

otbr87 said:


> I like Drew McIntyre but Vince has buried him in the last 2 years, I'd rather see Karrion end Romans reign of terror, and with HHH in charge, that could potentially happen.
> 
> I'm more interested in Iyo than Bayley or Dakota, but that stable in general looks badass and 2 out of those 3 women have never looked more interesting than now, and even Iyo could potentially eclipse her NXT, Mexico and Japan work if booked properly, which is likely to happen.
> 
> Alexa has no character at the moment and has never been more bland, she needs something really important to do given her talent. Even though Karrion makes the mens division feel worth watching again, there's still something missing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LET HIM IN!
> 
> View attachment 129748
> *


Absolutely, I've been wanting Kross to go after Roman for so long and Scarlett sending that message to Roman with the hourglass was PERFECT.

As for LETTING HIM IN... YESSSS PLEASE


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely, I've been wanting Kross to go after Roman for so long and Scarlett sending that message to Roman with the hourglass was PERFECT.
> 
> As for LETTING HIM IN... YESSSS PLEASE


Roman can survive Brock Lesnar 573 matches in a row, Roman can survive a tractor lifting the ring, Roman can probably survive this version of Drew McIntyre who was dancing like Big E with The New Day 2 months ago...but can Roman survive when the.end.is.here? The Tribal Chief needs to fall and pray.











I would have Kross end his title reign for a few reasons.

1. Kross is worthy of it easily.

2. It sends a message to the talent that there is actual possibility to grab the brass ring now that Vince is gone.

3. Brock, Cody and Rock are all predictable choices to beat him, why not go with this generational talent who people wouldn't expect to beat Roman.

4. Roman vs Rock at Mania 2023 will be cool no doubt, but it doesn't need the title, especially if Dwayne isn't staying after the 1 match. All Dwayne needs to do is return and decisively beat Roman to show him who the real Head of The Table is in that family.


Character question for you, Karrion with hair or without hair for his gimmick? Not personal taste/hotness, but what do you think works for his gimmick? I would've liked to see him return with no hair, only complaint. At least he's not wearing the gladiator gimp mask


----------



## Chelsea

otbr87 said:


> Roman can survive Brock Lesnar 573 matches in a row, Roman can survive a tractor lifting the ring, Roman can probably survive this version of Drew McIntyre who was dancing like Big E with The New Day 2 months ago...but can Roman survive when the.end.is.here? The Tribal Chief needs to fall and pray.
> 
> View attachment 129749
> 
> 
> 
> I would have Kross end his title reign for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. Kross is worthy of it easily.
> 
> 2. It sends a message to the talent that there is actual possibility to grab the brass ring now that Vince is gone.
> 
> 3. Brock, Cody and Rock are all predictable choices to beat him, why not go with this generational talent who people wouldn't expect to beat Roman.
> 
> 4. Roman vs Rock at Mania 2023 will be cool no doubt, but it doesn't need the title, especially if Dwayne isn't staying after the 1 match. All Dwayne needs to do is return and decisively beat Roman to show him who the real Head of The Table is in that family.
> 
> 
> Character question for you, Karrion with hair or without hair for his gimmick? Not personal taste/hotness, but what do you think works for his gimmick? I would've liked to see him return with no hair, only complaint. At least he's not wearing the gladiator gimp mask


Kross being worthy of it and sending a message to the talent, no doubt. As for Roman/Rock not needing the title, damn right, and honestly that match would be way more exciting in my book without the title being involved, because it would make the outcome more unpredictable. Speaking of that, I am glad that you addressed Cody dethroning Roman. That would be too predictable indeed and I really have no desire to see that. I mean, I am also biased since I am not the biggest Cody fan, but still. I need to see something refreshing and less obvious.

From a character standpoint, Kross looks more intimidating with no hair, so I believe that would work better for his persona. But yes, his current look is titillating my juices more


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Kross being worthy of it and sending a message to the talent, no doubt. As for Roman/Rock not needing the title, damn right, and honestly that match would be way more exciting in my book without the title being involved, because it would make the outcome more unpredictable. Speaking of that, I am glad that you addressed Cody dethroning Roman. That would be too predictable indeed and I really have no desire to see that. I mean, I am also biased since I am not the biggest Cody fan, but still. I need to see something refreshing and less obvious.
> 
> From a character standpoint, Kross looks more intimidating with no hair, so I believe that would work better for his persona. But yes, his current look is titillating my juices more


I actually think Rock/Roman with no title is a better idea too for the same reasons you said. They literally only need to fight in a 'Head of the Table' match to prove who is the bigger star(which it should clearly be Rock since Roman doesn't need any wins at this stage, but it could be a face turn for him right after where he'll actually be cheered as a face organically for the first time outside of his time in The Shield).

I don't like Cody either, but theres no denying he has looked like a star in WWE whereas in AEW he was a joke(which goes to show its booking more than him). I wouldn't have minded Cody beating Roman had Karrion not returned, or had McIntyre not been there and if Vince was going to have Seth continue to do his male version of Big Time Becks, then I'd say put it on Cody. But with the new leadership bringing in Kross, with McIntyre no doubt getting repackaged to being more serious again, and hopefully HHH will have Seth get back to The Architect version of himself, there's no reason to consider Cody at this time, even if he wasn't injured.

Lol you sure his gimp mask didn't titillate your juices more than him having hair or not?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Typical Cena Fan




----------



## Zelle24

Roman Reigns as champ.


----------



## Screwball

Der Ring General restoring the honor of this great sport


----------



## wrasslin_casual

InexorableJourney said:


> Current PPV quality


I came to post this...I havent watched weekly programming for years and follow the basic youtube videos or posts on here but the PPVs have been very good, at times verging on top level. Not sure whats happening backstage but they're doing something right since about midsummer last year.


----------



## Jagger40713

The change in management is noticeable. There doesn't seem to be a re-re-re-rematch of every match anymore


----------



## Szantovich

The us and intercontinental titles meaning something again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Team CTRL is the best thing going rn in WWE!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The hope....

I mean I legit cannot stand Hunter and Steph. But at least they will change things up.

I am hoping they sell so they can ensure a bright future for their grandkids....but please go away.


----------



## Businessman

Theory and Bron Breakker


----------



## goldcharon4




----------



## BIIIG Nige

Chelsea said:


> Don't you dare be sour and list those damn things that you like. My list would look like this:
> 
> Karrion Kross as NXT Champion
> The storyline between Cameron Grimes and Ted DiBiase
> The Way & the storyline between Indi Hartwell and Dexter Lumis
> Legado Del Fantasma (Santos Escobar is great)
> Hit Row
> Seth Rollins' current SmackDown Savior gimmick
> The Intercontinental Championship scene involving Apollo Crews, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Big E
> Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode as a tag team (sad that they lost the titles last night)
> Aleister Black's vignettes
> The storyline between Roman Reigns, Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso
> 
> As you can see, I listed 5 things from NXT and 5 things from SmackDown. I'm glad that I started watching SD again.


When it ends.


----------



## RavenNevermore

I enjoy the bloodline and Sami.


----------



## USAUSA1

Happy Corbin being a phenomenal heel that can get anyone over.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Ghost Lantern

Brining back guys and gals who Vince whiffed on. Lumis, Braun, etc...


----------



## DammitChrist

NXT UK is officially dead now, so it's pretty much just Raw that I consistently enjoy nowadays with WWE.


----------



## booyakas

Ghost Lantern said:


> Brining back guys and gals who Vince whiffed on. Lumis, Braun, etc...





Ghost Lantern said:


> The hope....
> 
> I mean I legit cannot stand Hunter and Steph. But at least they will change things up.
> 
> I am hoping they sell so they can ensure a bright future for their grandkids....but please go away.


they cant just ''sell''. its a multi billion company which they do not own. without vince concent, no one can sell shit.


----------



## booyakas

Ghost Lantern said:


> Brining back guys and gals who Vince whiffed on. Lumis, Braun, etc...


you mean boring and/or stale old guys and gals ?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

booyakas said:


> you mean boring and/or stale old guys and gals ?


Nope. they have plenty of that on the current roster


----------



## Black Metal

Reuniting Imperium


----------



## vvipentertainments

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Roman Reigns, Sasha Banks, and Charlotte are big-time. Velveteen Dream (if he ever repents and comes back), Bianca, Raquel, and Montez Ford have a chance at that too.
> 
> Karrion Kross is the most legit psycho type character they've had in a minute (but they're already indy-fying him on NXT so my hopes aren't high for him on RAW).
> 
> MVP has been a revelation since last year.






 check this out and let me know what do you think aboout it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley's Damage CTRL, The Judgement Day, Seth Rollins and Imperium are my favorite things Im enoying rn in WWE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sami Zayn in the Bloodline
KO
Gunther
Melo
Grimes

To name a few just now


----------



## Old School Icons

Raw

KO

SD!

Sami Zayn in the Bloodline
Jey Uso's constant frustration at the mere mention or presence of the above. Its low key hilarious. 
Scarlett bringing back to life the dead spirit of female valets in a spectacular way
Imperium's ongoing war with Sheamus and co


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I'm enjoying Bayley's ass 🥵


----------



## Chelsea

White Rabbit

followed by

Sami Zayn
Kevin Owens
Seth Rollins
Karrion Kross & Scarlett
Judgment Day
Damage CTRL
Liv Morgan
Cora Jade
Toxic Attraction
Joe Gacy


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Biscuit Zayne and the Bloodline


vvipentertainments said:


> check this out and let me know what do you think aboout it


Why is it on Main Event?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

White Rabbit mystery. No Sasha. No Charlotte. That's about it.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947873605300224
#ThankYouTrips


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Roman Reigns and Carmelo Hayes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That I have alternative ways to enjoy the WWE product without watching it because the show is garbage and unwatchable.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That I have alternative ways to enjoy the WWE product without watching it because the show is garbage and unwatchable.


Are you watching AEW instead?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Are you watching AEW instead?


Im referring to WWE related content, such as e feds, wrestling rp, the WWE games ect alternative ways to enjoy the WWE product without watching the stupid show because Triple H sucks and ruins the product with his God awful booking.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Im referring to WWE related content, such as e feds, wrestling rp, the WWE games ect alternative ways to enjoy the WWE product without watching the stupid show because Triple H sucks and ruins the product with his God awful booking.


I hear you. I stopped watching effective tonight after the Extreme Rules trainwreck. I watch the Candice match on youtube about 3 minutes and saw that DX was coming out so I checked that out and turned it off about 2 minutes in. The product isn't watchable.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I hear you. I stopped watching effective tonight after the Extreme Rules trainwreck. I watch the Candice match on youtube about 3 minutes and saw that DX was coming out so I checked that out and turned it off about 2 minutes in. The product isn't watchable.


Ikr. I just flicked WWE2k22 on instead after reading the match card and squashed stupid Candice to keep Bayley's streak going!

As for DX? I brought back Hawk Hogan and Kevin Nash to bury them because nWo is better!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ikr. I just flicked WWE2k22 on instead after reading the match card and squashed stupid Candice to keep Bayley's streak going!
> 
> As for DX? I brought back Hawk Hogan and Kevin Nash to bury them because nWo is better!


WWE 2K22 is pretty damn good all glitches considered. WWE 2K19 was the best wrestling game I've ever played, I'm glad they surpassed it with 22.


----------



## JeSeGaN

I used to like Austin Theory.

Now he's in booking purgatory.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I quit watching WWE when Danielson left. I still won't watch WWE as a whole but I will wattch anything Bray-matches, promos, vignettes.

It's been a while but He is worthy of my time investment.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am another person who is back watching WWE as it happens because of Bray.

Let me make this clear, I always watch eventually. But only when I have time. Bray has made WWE must watch television agiain.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk




----------



## Paul Diaz-Berrio

Ronda Rousey kicking ass
The absence of the McMahon family.
The farmer Brock Lesnar.
These are a few of the things that made the Federation years of 1988-1993. They are coming back in grand style and it's about time.


----------



## CivilMan61

Glad Charlotte is not the champion.


----------



## Mattw6

Chelsea said:


> Kross being worthy of it and sending a message to the talent, no doubt. As for Roman/Rock not needing the title, damn right, and honestly that match would be way more exciting in my book without the title being involved, because it would make the outcome more unpredictable. Speaking of that, I am glad that you addressed Cody dethroning Roman. That would be too predictable indeed and I really have no desire to see that. I mean, I am also biased since I am not the biggest Cody fan, but still. I need to see something refreshing and less obvious.
> 
> From a character standpoint, Kross looks more intimidating with no hair, so I believe that would work better for his persona. But yes, his current look is titillating my juices more


I'd like to see Bray Wyatt do something that costs Roman the title but I also want him to stay out of the title picture for awhile. My choice would be Bray distracts Roman and Sami Zayn wins the title


----------



## Mattw6

booyakas said:


> you mean boring and/or stale old guys and gals ?


Most of the people that have come back are relatively young. As for being boring that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Mattw6

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That I have alternative ways to enjoy the WWE product without watching it because the show is garbage and unwatchable.


Then why are you talking about it. Go talk about things you actually like. No need to criticize others for having a different opinion unless you're gonna give an actual opinion other than it's garbage and unwatchable. Sounds petty and like a child having a tantrum


----------



## Mattw6

Love Bray Wyatt, Sami making the bloodline break character, toxic attraction, I love the emergence of more factions, tag team division is finally getting more legit teams, Joe gacy and schism, Rhea Ripley, Kross and Scarlett, r truth, there's not a whole lot lately that hasn't entertained me.
Things I'd like to see improve Drew McIntyres character he's become repetitive and boring, damage control is missing something imo maybe an edgier member idk, Alexa Bliss needs a new direction, asuka should become more serious and dangerous instead of comedy or random tag teams, need more legit women's tag teams, I'd like to see breaker turn heal and Carmelo turn face, Braun Strowman either turn heal or be an unforgiving babyface, I'd like to see Miz with a faction and a legit push it's been awhile and he deserves it, create a midcard women's title and rename the women's titles then unify them as there is no need for 2 champs and there's barely enough challengers for 1 nevermind 2 a midcard title could help create more legit contenders, lastly I hope the men's titles stay unified cause having multiple top champs imo cheapens the prestige of being champ.


----------



## Hangman

Gifs of Mandy? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CivilMan61

Liv Morgan!


----------



## Screwball




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> No Sasha. No Charlotte.


See above 😀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk




----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Don't have to see Tony Khan, the Young Cucks or Twinkle Toes.


----------



## NatureDog

I enjoy current WWE when they are talking about old WWE.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I enjoy Bayley! 😍


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am one of the few here who enjoys the current Bray Wyatt storyline. 

It is fun. 

I mean it appeals to those of us who enjoy escape rooms, puzzles, a long term angles. 

It's been really cool.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Alexa being influenced by.......Him.......can hopefully get some momentum going with Brays story line.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of tonight, Triple H has *officially* brought back ALL of the women from Indy NXT that I REALLY wanted to see come back:


Candice LeRae
Dakota Kai
Emma
Io Shirai
Tegan Nox

I love the fact that they're all back to add more depth to the division 

Edit:

I'm not sure if Emma counts as Indy NXT, but I added her anyway. I guess she's more of an OG NXT name


----------



## JeSeGaN

I used to like AT, but his booking is all over the place.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love Sami Zayn and I hope he is the one to dethrone Roman.


----------



## Crazy Jim Films




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Crazy Jim Films said:


> View attachment 141190


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I just love watching Seth Rollins and Bobby Lashley. They have tremendous chemistry. Looking forward to their match next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ghost Lantern said:


> I am one of the few here who enjoys the current Bray Wyatt storyline.
> 
> It is fun.
> 
> I mean it appeals to those of us who enjoy escape rooms, puzzles, a long term angles.
> 
> It's been really cool.


I'm a fan of all things Bray and looking forward to seeing how it all eventuates. Only thing I have watched of WWE since Bryan left, save for some highlights of Sami Zayn on Reddit.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Mandy Rose as NXT World Champion. Looks like she'll be holding that title until Mania season when they find a worthy challenger for her!



........oh wait.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Besides Bray et Sami, this has caught my eye:







@TeamFlareZakk


----------



## Acetrex

Sami Zayn is great, I like the current Bray Wyatt storyline, and I'm very excited for Cody's return.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## TeamFlareZakk




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maxxine Dupri IMG 3042 GIF | Gfycat


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TheDonald

The only thing I enjoy is the Bloodline/Zayn Storyline.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

Just better storylines, more tine devoted to matches better in ring product. They listen to the fans and crowd reactions see what works best and what doesn't. All of this really is in oart to Triple H he gets it unlike his father in law.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No Vince.


----------



## alexvk63

The only thing I like about WWE is that it became so fake I switched to UFC, thanks for that. Not because of the entertainment, there is prolly not any other sport that will be as entertaining as WWE, but a sport that proves cheating is worth it for multiple years now, is ridiculous. Even soccer has a VAR now, and that has like the like most conservative leading board in history. WWE you used to be the example of entertainment and progression in sport, but you are so focused on everyone's character you are falling behind now, even if I do not like to say it out loud: It's not even real anymore to the people who believed in it.


----------



## Chelsea

Bray Wyatt finally making his PPV/PLE in-ring return

That Uncle Howdy mask doesn't look bad after all

Oh, and Queen Charlotte reclaiming her throne


----------



## berbasloth9

Been a fan from a kid in 90s and finally after a few boring years looks like story lines are changing and the younger ones are given a chance but regardless the excitement only seems to lift that high when a legend returns. There's a connection missing. Surprise returns are surprises no more cause they are leaked everywhere. Match outcomes are leaked. If the undertaker was to debut this year his gimmick would be finished within a year.


----------



## Crona

I feel like they've been on one of the strongest runs of theme songs since Johnston's heyday. 
NxT is back on top of it's game, though I will never like the 2.0 set-up. 
Sheamus woke up and decided to have the best years of his career the past few. 
Mid-tier titles feel important again: Gunther's IC title reign has brought legitimacy back to the title; Rollins/Lashley brought some legitimacy back to the US title.


----------



## Piers

Imperium


----------



## njcam

Being in Australia, I like seeing the graphic on RAW/SD showing what unfortunate City has to go through an unbearable 3+ hours of the current WWE product.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

alexvk63 said:


> The only thing I like about WWE is that it became so fake I switched to UFC, thanks for that. Not because of the entertainment, there is prolly not any other sport that will be as entertaining as WWE, but a sport that proves cheating is worth it for multiple years now, is ridiculous. Even soccer has a VAR now, and that has like the like most conservative leading board in history. WWE you used to be the example of entertainment and progression in sport, but you are so focused on everyone's character you are falling behind now, even if I do not like to say it out loud: It's not even real anymore to the people who believed in it.


what even is this post?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The best thing in WWE these days, Seth Rollins. Duh.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

They finally made Reigns heel and that's been great


----------



## squarebox

Babyface Kevin Owens.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

That's pretty good to.


----------

